# Cubase 11...dropping in 1 month time?



## barteredbride

I'm happy with 10.5....but!

Some new instruments and other new stuff is always intriguing!


----------



## Hadrondrift

Honestly, I would even be happier if Steinberg would do without new instruments and new stuff in Cubase 11 and just focus on workflow improvements and bug fixes.


----------



## dzilizzi

Has it been announced yet? I'm still holding on to my 10.5 upgrade. Waiting for the grace period announcement.


----------



## mscp

I just hope they fix HiDPI as I have a 4K monitor waiting for it.


----------



## José Herring

barteredbride said:


> I'm happy with 10.5....but!
> 
> Some new instruments and other new stuff is always intriguing!


Is there an announcement?


----------



## Crowe

Honestly, as long as they fix the stability issues with Geforce cards and hyperthreading I'm fully in.

10.5 has been a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## PaulieDC

Shiirai said:


> Honestly, as long as they fix the stability issues with Geforce cards and hyperthreading I'm fully in.
> 
> 10.5 has been a bit of a nightmare.


I started on 10 and 10.5 came out not long after (I jumped over from Studio One). What's been the nightmare? I ask because I'm still a simple user and at my level I haven't hit any showstopper yet.


----------



## NYC Composer

10.5 was a mess for me. 10.5.12 has been generally fine. Any crashes have been related to a few specific plugins.


----------



## Crowe

PaulieDC said:


> I started on 10 and 10.5 came out not long after (I jumped over from Studio One). What's been the nightmare? I ask because I'm still a simple user and at my level I haven't hit any showstopper yet.



I've been running into constant Real-Time processing peaks and crackles. Not because of loaded templates mind you, but also when running a single track project with a single sample. Even after a full reformat. And I don't use a rock for a processor.

I've spent quite a bit of time massaging my Bios, Interface, Cubase settings and weirdly, Graphics Card configuration and it's kinda stable now when I don't try to do too much. It's still not good.

9.5 never did this to me.


----------



## rojarvi

Shiirai said:


> I've been running into constant Real-Time processing peaks and crackles. Not because of loaded templates mind you, but also when running a single track project with a single sample. Even after a full reformat. And I don't use a rock for a processor.
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time massaging my Bios, Interface, Cubase settings and weirdly, Graphics Card configuration and it's kinda stable now when I don't try to do too much. It's still not good.
> 
> 9.5 never did this to me.


I’m still on 10 (with update purchased) and have the same issue. With multi processing enabled in Cubase it’s not good for real time stuff - even with single instrument track. Turning off multi processing improves things but that feels like running a car with a single working cylinder. There’s something fundamentally wrong with Cubase multi processing- I hope 11 will fix it.


----------



## J-M

Hadrondrift said:


> Honestly, I would even be happier if Steinberg would do without new instruments and new stuff in Cubase 11 and just focus on workflow improvements and bug fixes.



THIS. I have the 10.5 update on standby...Colored mixer channels are my main reason to update, but general fixes and improvements would be appreciated.


----------



## PaulieDC

Shiirai said:


> I've been running into constant Real-Time processing peaks and crackles. Not because of loaded templates mind you, but also when running a single track project with a single sample. Even after a full reformat. And I don't use a rock for a processor.
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time massaging my Bios, Interface, Cubase settings and weirdly, Graphics Card configuration and it's kinda stable now when I don't try to do too much. It's still not good.
> 
> 9.5 never did this to me.


Oh, wow, frustrating. I had that issue too, which seemed odd for a 14-core i9 proc. I was using a PreSonus Studio 192 Mobile interface and my world sounded like Rice Krispies in a hot skillet, even in Studio One, worse actually. I sold that and got an RME Babyface Pro and that pretty much fixed it for me. That may not be your fix, and it ain't cheap. Guy Michelmore uses an inexpensive FocusRite with Cubase and he doesn't have issues. That's the catch, it could be so many things, but clearly Steinberg changed something, usually pushing the envelope on a better feature that will require more CPU horsepower, and figuring the user hardware will catch up. Doesn't everyone have dual Xeon processors with 2TB of ram like we do in our test lab?


----------



## Anthony

rojarvi said:


> I’m still on 10 (with update purchased) and have the same issue. With multi processing enabled in Cubase it’s not good for real time stuff - even with single instrument track. Turning off multi processing improves things but that feels like running a car with a single working cylinder. There’s something fundamentally wrong with Cubase multi processing- I hope 11 will fix it.


Have you tried unchecking the " Suspend VST3 plug-in processing when no audio signal is received" option in preferences? On some systems this could cause the types of problems you're describing.

https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...lug-in-related-performance-issues-and-crashes


----------



## rojarvi

Anthony said:


> Have you tried unchecking the " Suspend VST3 plug-in processing when no audio signal is received" option in preferences? On some systems this could cause the types of problems you're describing.
> 
> https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...lug-in-related-performance-issues-and-crashes



Thanks for the tip - I’ve done that and the whole shebang: HT, EIST, C-states, power profile, you name it. I have it working now adequately and can live with it (256 buffer with RME FF800). It’s just silly that Steinberg cannot utilize modern multi core rigs properly.


----------



## Crowe

PaulieDC said:


> Oh, wow, frustrating. I had that issue too, which seemed odd for a 14-core i9 proc. I was using a PreSonus Studio 192 Mobile interface and my world sounded like Rice Krispies in a hot skillet, even in Studio One, worse actually. I sold that and got an RME Babyface Pro and that pretty much fixed it for me. That may not be your fix, and it ain't cheap. Guy Michelmore uses an inexpensive FocusRite with Cubase and he doesn't have issues. That's the catch, it could be so many things, but clearly Steinberg changed something, usually pushing the envelope on a better feature that will require more CPU horsepower, and figuring the user hardware will catch up. Doesn't everyone have dual Xeon processors with 2TB of ram like we do in our test lab?



Hah, yeah. I would look for a different interface if it wasn't for the fact that I got Cubase Pro 10.5 together with the Steinberg UR824 which seems to really hate Geforce graphics cards. I'm going to swap for an AMD tomorrow and will report back here if that helped. It's really the last thing I know I can do without having to shell out yet another 700,-+


----------



## Rasoul Morteza

I hope they revert the changes to how the undo/redo function works (10.5)...


----------



## mixtur

People on a cubase Facebook groups talk abut a leaked v11 document. Steinberg apparently put it out there by mistake, and although they pulled it quickly some people downloaded it. There is apparently an update to sampler track amongst other things. Did anyone see it?


----------



## pixel

mixtur said:


> People on a cubase Facebook groups talk abut a leaked v11 document. Steinberg apparently put it out there by mistake, and although they pulled it quickly some people downloaded it. There is apparently an update to sampler track amongst other things. Did anyone see it?


If anyone downloaded it, it seems to be the most top secret document ever released on internet 😉 because nobody want to share it or talk about new features and changes.


----------



## dylanmixer

mixtur said:


> People on a cubase Facebook groups talk abut a leaked v11 document. Steinberg apparently put it out there by mistake, and although they pulled it quickly some people downloaded it. There is apparently an update to sampler track amongst other things. Did anyone see it?



I have seen it 🙂


----------



## greggybud

mixtur said:


> Steinberg apparently put it out there by mistake,



It was not Steinberg.

Some users will love C11. Other users will hate C11. Most will be somewhere in the middle depending on workflow and audio objectives. Cubase is a very feature-rich program with many different groups of users which can mean a double-edged sword depending on feature use. I have been testing and using C11 for several months. There are some great improvements for my workflow. Other improvements, fixes, and new features I won't ever use, however others I'm sure will rant about them.

One aspect about bugs that seems to get lost in the continual fix requests, is the correlation between the bug and the cost to fix. Simple bugs are not always an easy fix. Even a small supposedly basic issue can take more resources than fixing dozens of other bugs. It's all about the resources available, and prioritizing for the user base. What matters to you the most, may or may not matter to someone else. There has always been the _"stop releasing new features and fix or finish what you have." _I too wish there was a _"Nothing new, but we fixed everything_" type release. But DAW marketing reality, which is supported by prosumers, dictates continual features.


----------



## lucor

I've also seen the document. Not gonna mention any specifics as to not get in trouble, but what I am gonna say is that this is the first Cubase version in many, many years that I'm really excited about! Lots to love, especially for us midi composer nerds.


----------



## Rob Elliott

lucor said:


> I've also seen the document. Not gonna mention any specifics as to not get in trouble, but what I am gonna say is that this is the first Cubase version in many, many years that I'm really excited about! Lots to love, especially for us midi composer nerds.


Cool. I have felt for a couple cycles that the midi mockupers need some love from SB. Can' t wait. Of course we'll have the option to run projects on previous iterations - so I'll update on day 1.


----------



## jamwerks

Man, can't wait!


----------



## PJMorgan

lucor said:


> I've also seen the document. Not gonna mention any specifics as to not get in trouble, but what I am gonna say is that this is the first Cubase version in many, many years that I'm really excited about! Lots to love, especially for us midi composer nerds.



Please tell me they've finally fixed the hidpi scaling on Windows?? It works perfectly on macos but on windows 10 it only scales to 100% or 200% (too small or too big) & the plugins are tiny on a 4k monitor. The only way I can get around this is to run my 4k monitor with a resoluion of 2560x1440 & with hidpi mode enabled in cubase the plugins are no longer tiny & cuabase is only very slightly blurry compared to running it without hidpi mode enabled.

I read on the steinberg forum that this is supposed to be getting fixed with v11. It isn't very fair that windows users have to pay for another update just to have proper scaling when it's already a feature now on macos.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Can't use Cubase 10,5. One big issue making it unusable.
So... Cubase 11 will either be the miracle that solves it, or a second waste of money... 
I guess I will never know before I buy it...


----------



## Hadrondrift

greggybud said:


> There has always been the _"stop releasing new features and fix or finish what you have." _


I work in the software industry as a developer in a company with about 200 people. And it's true, there is always the part of the customers who only want to have bug fixes. Others want new features. Still others even need them. To gain new customers, you also need new modern features and you have to constantly adapt existing features to the current market situation to stay competitive. It is always a question of priority, given limited man/womanpower.

Only too well I know the problem of bugs that look simple on the outside, but are in fact extremely difficult to fix. Maybe HiDPI is such a problem for Cubase's codebase? Sometimes you also have to deal with code that was written years ago by another developer, who is no longer with the company and had a very, uhm, "creative" programming style. Especially C++ code can sometimes be very hard to read. Then with old codebase there are often entangled complex cross relations. If you touch something in one place, a new error unexpectedly pops up in a completely different place. Customers wonder, you get annoyed and would like to delete everything and start from scratch, which is not feasible for cost reasons.

Also the constantly changing environment (macOS releases, Windows 10 feature updates) can be extremely annoying for a developer - and not only for him. At the ATARI back then the OS was carved into ROM. Oh! Those were the days 

However, a few years ago, we did indeed make a very feature-poor release with almost exclusively bug fixes and received a lot of praise from customers. But you can't do something like that very often, there is the danger of losing out to competing products if you don't constantly update your own.

Anyway, Steinberg generally does a good job of it, they are not an overly large team, I think? I left Cubase 10.5 out, looking forward to Cubase 11


----------



## NYC Composer

I was really happy when they implemented the export video feature in 10.5, however everything exported is hugely bigger than the initial video. I’m hoping C11 deals with that.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Has "the document" vanished from the interwebs? no one grabbed a screencapture for posterity?


----------



## dylanmixer

PJMorgan said:


> Please tell me they've finally fixed the hidpi scaling on Windows?? It works perfectly on macos but on windows 10 it only scales to 100% or 200% (too small or too big) & the plugins are tiny on a 4k monitor. The only way I can get around this is to run my 4k monitor with a resoluion of 2560x1440 & with hidpi mode enabled in cubase the plugins are no longer tiny & cuabase is only very slightly blurry compared to running it without hidpi mode enabled.
> 
> I read on the steinberg forum that this is supposed to be getting fixed with v11. It isn't very fair that windows users have to pay for another update just to have proper scaling when it's already a feature now on macos.



They did.


----------



## YaniDee

I've been holding on to my 10.5 license, first time I've had the patience to do that..Looking forward to v11!
I'm taking a risk, as I'm still on Win 7, and wonder if it'll even install! However, I've installed other software, including Protools First, and Waves 11 that are suppsedly Win 10 only, but installed, and work fine on my system..Don't care much about the video export not working, as I have video editors, and even Cubase 7.5 which can do the job..


----------



## barteredbride

lucor said:


> I've also seen the document. Not gonna mention any specifics as to not get in trouble, but what I am gonna say is that this is the first Cubase version in many, many years that I'm really excited about! Lots to love, especially for us midi composer nerds.


Cooooool! Now I'm excited! 

Is that a bit nerdy getting excited for a DAW release?!


----------



## Andy_P

Problem with Cubase is they are going from paid to paid update each year and in between a couple of poor bug fixes that only fixes the bugs that are introduced with the latest version. So bugs from previous versions keep piling up. They should at least have a one big bug fix update in between maybe in 6 months after release. I am talking about one like Logic updates where you get pages of bug fixes with point updates. Although Logic has its share of unfixed bugs for years as well


----------



## greggybud

Andy_P said:


> Problem with Cubase is they are going from paid to paid update each year and in between a couple of poor bug fixes that only fixes the bugs that are introduced with the latest version. So bugs from previous versions keep piling up.



Actually they do go back and fix bugs introduced in prior versions. Perhaps you have not noticed them. I have reported many old bugs that originated in older updates that have been fixed. And 2 years ago Guy turned in the problematic _disable/enable lost midi tracks messed up_ that plagued the disable/enable feature from the original feature release many versions back.

There is a long list of old bugs that to this day that need fixing.

Here is a situation where there seems to be little motivation even pursuing a fix. Jono created a LE for his fix, but if this issue can be verified, it should definitely be addressed. 






Cubase Delete Doubles not working...


Edit-huh. You deleted overlaps and THEN used this command in PLE? Why would "delete short notes" work? Watch the video I posted and it will show you exactly why you need to delete short notes. And you use the LE not the PLE.




vi-control.net


----------



## Andy_P

greggybud said:


> Actually they do go back and fix bugs introduced in prior versions. Perhaps you have not noticed them. I have reported many old bugs that originated in older updates that have been fixed.



That's good to know. Yeah I probably missed some. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Phaedraz

Still holding out on my Cubase -> Nuendo crossgrade license I got at the big sale some time ago. I'm waiting for Nuendo's update before I "switch".... Do you think it will be released at the same time as Cubase 11?


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Phil81 said:


> I just hope they fix HiDPI as I have a 4K monitor waiting for it.


yes, still waiting for an answer by support.. two monitors crash, I got to un-and replug everytime.. gee


----------



## dylanmixer

Fever Phoenix said:


> yes, still waiting for an answer by support.. two monitors crash, I got to un-and replug everytime.. gee



Unfortunately it seems you'll have to buy that fix in the form of Cubase 11. They had it in the beta manual.


----------



## dcomdico

I purchased a Cubase license last week and have been doing some studio modifications since. Is there any way to know when you are in the grace period and can activate a license with a free migration to 11?


----------



## Fever Phoenix

dylanmixer said:


> Unfortunately it seems you'll have to buy that fix in the form of Cubase 11. They had it in the beta manual.


beta manual?


----------



## dylanmixer

Fever Phoenix said:


> beta manual?



Yes, the leaked Cubase 11 document.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

dylanmixer said:


> Yes, the leaked Cubase 11 document.




oh la la.. where can one find such manual?


----------



## dylanmixer

Fever Phoenix said:


> oh la la.. where can one find such manual?



I had it saved to my phone but lost it when I switched to another phone 😕. Someone else here might have it.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

dylanmixer said:


> I had it saved to my phone but lost it when I switched to another phone 😕. Someone else here might have it.


well, I hope they finally fix the problems regarding multiple monitor use and high dpi issues..


----------



## Pietro

Fever Phoenix said:


> yes, still waiting for an answer by support.. two monitors crash, I got to un-and replug everytime.. gee



That's weird. I use 3 monitors (2x4K and 1xFHD), each at different DPI settings (150%, 200%, and 100%), and that never causes Cubase to crash. Perhaps driver update is in order?

Another thing is the issue with plugin display at these DPI settings.

- Piotr


----------



## greggybud

Fever Phoenix said:


> oh la la.. where can one find such manual?


Oh la la...the leaked beta manual is an on-going document of additions, changes, and even _deletions_. 

Fwiw, I would not put total confidence in a beta manual that was leaked and is now several weeks old.

To my knowledge it was removed quickly after it was posted.


----------



## Rob Elliott

greggybud said:


> Oh la la...the leaked beta manual is an on-going document of additions, changes, and even _deletions_.
> 
> Fwiw, I would not put total confidence in a beta manual that was leaked and is now several weeks old.
> 
> To my knowledge it was removed quickly after it was posted.


yep - we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Pietro said:


> That's weird. I use 3 monitors (2x4K and 1xFHD), each at different DPI settings (150%, 200%, and 100%), and that never causes Cubase to crash. Perhaps driver update is in order?
> 
> Another thing is the issue with plugin display at these DPI settings.
> 
> - Piotr



I tried drivers, old and new, different DPI settings. The problem accurs when I open the video player when using more than one screen (as a media composer that happens quite a lot..) Video window is blank and Cubase freezes, started in Cubase 10.

Google and Steinberg forum search show other users with the same issue and no answer from Steinberg yet.


----------



## rgames

Will 11 be the version where we finally get triple meter divisions in the MIDI editors?


----------



## Robo Rivard

It would be nice if they could fix the limit size for templates. I prefer to choose myself which tracks I want to delete as I work on a piece, rather than Cubase telling me that I can't have all of my libraries available for some stupid size related pre-established standard.


----------



## NYC Composer

Robo Rivard said:


> It would be nice if they could fix the limit size for templates. I prefer to choose myself which tracks I want to delete as I work on a piece, rather than Cubase telling me that I can't have all of my libraries available for some stupid size related pre-established standard.


What’s the theoretical limit?


----------



## Robo Rivard

NYC Composer said:


> What’s the theoretical limit?


It used to be around 3.5 GB (tracks disabled), but now, it's giving me shit at 2.2 GB. It's not super-funny to have limitations. Kontakt instances are not that bad, but Best Service instances are quite the offender, and that is a shame, since I love Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries the most.


----------



## NYC Composer

Robo Rivard said:


> It used to be around 3.5 GB (tracks disabled), but now, it's giving me shit at 2.2 GB. It's not super-funny to have limitations. Kontakt instances are not that bad, but Best Service instances are quite the offender, and that is a shame, since I love Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries the most.



You’re not working in 32 bit, are you?


----------



## Robo Rivard

NYC Composer said:


> You’re not working in 32 bit, are you?


Nope. Full 64 bits.


----------



## NYC Composer

Huh. I thought only 32 bit limited one to 4 GB in a single application.


----------



## pixel

I'm curious if they manage to get better performance this time. I still have to disable HT to be able to use more than 60% of CPU.
I refuse to move to Reaper (itseems to be benchmark for daw performance) because it's ugly and I invested too much money in Cubase (and of course I love the workflow).

Also sidechain for vst2 like in Live would be nice. This + sidechain not occupying Sends - this is really bizzare way to manage it.
Frequency updated to modern standards (dynamic eq, more filter types, modern gui etc) - although I'm covered in that matter already and I suppose that many others also have Neutron, Pro-Q3 or similar EQ).

Besides that I feel like Cubase is complete for my needs.

Ps. if main "upgrade" of C11 is clips session like in Live and Logic then I'm definitely skipping this update 😁


----------



## Pietro

Fever Phoenix said:


> I tried drivers, old and new, different DPI settings. The problem accurs when I open the video player when using more than one screen (as a media composer that happens quite a lot..) Video window is blank and Cubase freezes, started in Cubase 10.
> 
> Google and Steinberg forum search show other users with the same issue and no answer from Steinberg yet.



Still weird. I use video all the time. On either screen it works fine. Not super duper fine, cause it slows down UI (as it's always been the case for years for me), but it works. What's your gpu?

- Piotr


----------



## Mr Greg G

To those who have HiDPI scaling problems, have you tried the following graphic card hack?



> For nVidia if you right-click desktop and open NVIDIA Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings, there is a "DSR - Factors" setting for which I enabled "2.00x (native resolution)" and set the DSR Smoothness (setting below) at 35%.
> 
> Back to Windows 10's own display settings, now it shows a new resolution available (bigger than my monitor's native resolution) of 3620 x 2036 and with 200% Windows scaling everything looks like before.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, Cubase sets itself at 200% HiDPI for this high resolution. Some plug-ins will look slightly smaller at their maximum size at this high resolution, obviously is up to everyone's personal toolbox.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Mr Pringles said:


> To those who have HiDPI scaling problems, have you tried the following graphic card hack?




yes, that is what I do and for the scale it works fine, but when opening a project with a video file the program freezes unless the 2nd monitor is unplugged. That is my current workaround. 

🤷‍♂️

Two tickets are waiting for reply at Steinberg.


----------



## tibicinis

Hi,
Wierd, I'm been using cubase pro 10, then 10.5 on pc, I've never had such problem. Except it crashed 1 or 2 time because of one specific plugin (waves), and at the begining when I wanted to mix and master at the same time. (some crackles from cpu overload).
I have i7 8700k, windows 10 1903 and a geforce 1070, rme ufx+ (before, rme hdsp 9632), gigabyte aorus gaming 7. Operating system on ssd (intel, but don't choose that brand for ssd), datas on hd (seagate). This install is only used for music.
before I had two screens 1920x1080 and 1920x1200, and now 4k + 1920x1200 (portrait orientation).

I'm quite satisfied with cubase. I can't wait tho' after wavelab 10.5


----------



## Mr Greg G

You're using a 4K monitor, ok, but if you have a 4K res at 200% hidpi, you will have the same workspace surface than at 1080p and there shouldn't be any issue. The problem here is when using hidpi scaling between 100 and 200%. Is this what you're currently using?


----------



## mscp

Fever Phoenix said:


> well, I hope they finally fix the problems regarding multiple monitor use and high dpi issues..



This x 1000.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Phil81 said:


> This x 1000.


I am in touch with support for like two weeks now, deep diving into (my) issues. After a long waiting period and a gentle call out via social media, support is now very responsive and helpful. We did not find the problem yet. (Which of course can be a combo of all kind of components..)


----------



## PJMorgan

dylanmixer said:


> They did.



I've seen the info regarding this release & while I don't want to go into too much detail, there is no mention of any scaling for non hidpi plugins. There is no problem with non hidpi plugins appearing tiny in cubase on macos.

There is a crewed workaround in Reaper & it seems that Ableton 10 & Bitwig also have some workarounds to get past the tiny non hidpi ready plugins.


----------



## greggybud

Phil81 said:


> This x 1000.



What is the problem with multiple monitor use?


----------



## jaketanner

lucor said:


> I've also seen the document. Not gonna mention any specifics as to not get in trouble, but what I am gonna say is that this is the first Cubase version in many, many years that I'm really excited about! Lots to love, especially for us midi composer nerds.


Was just about to post my pro version for sale again. Maybe I’ll wait.


----------



## ed buller

I'm lucky to have it......It's fantastic. Lot's of fun new things

e


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ed buller said:


> I'm lucky to have it......It's fantastic. Lot's of fun new things
> 
> e



Hopefully they revisited the inspector design. I find it quite cumbersome compared to Logic.


----------



## dylanmixer

jaketanner said:


> Was just about to post my pro version for sale again. Maybe I’ll wait.



They may have changed the game with their overhaul of the MIDI generic remote/ controller system. Things that I feel like could become standard with other DAWs as well. We will see.


----------



## jaketanner

dylanmixer said:


> They may have changed the game with their overhaul of the MIDI generic remote/ controller system. Things that I feel like could become standard with other DAWs as well. We will see.


Thing is that I don't use it now at all...I bought it thinking that I would switch over from Pro Tools, but then PT got track folders and well I never switched...LOL So not really using it. Will version 11 make me want to use it over PT? No idea...may need to wait and see.


----------



## dylanmixer

jaketanner said:


> Thing is that I don't use it now at all...I bought it thinking that I would switch over from Pro Tools, but then PT got track folders and well I never switched...LOL So not really using it. Will version 11 make me want to use it over PT? No idea...may need to wait and see.



Honestly I would have thought that Cubase being at least 10 years ahead of Pro Tools in general would do it for you 😂


----------



## jaketanner

dylanmixer said:


> Honestly I would have thought that Cubase being at least 10 years ahead of Pro Tools in general would do it for you 😂


lol. I've been mixing and recording in Pro Tools for decades...professionally. Switching to Cubase for the scoring part of it only was a consideration because PT didn't really handle the CPU and RAM very well...but my system is beefier than it was when I got Cubase...I agree in terms of MIDI, Cubase is ahead...in terms of audio routing and functionality, PT is still king for me.  But the other reason I got Cubase was to be compatible with other composers or if I ever got a composer's assistants gig...but after more research, it seems that compatibility isn't that important, so I never jumped in. I'd like to keep it, but with the holidays approaching, and many other libraries being released...well...LOL I'd rather use the money elsewhere. I can alway rebuy Cubase down the road.


----------



## zolhof

I would love to see Steinberg dropping full Dorico integration. Now THAT would be a game changer for me. But I'll be happy to get anything at all from that February survey.


----------



## AdamKmusic

So, gonna be released this month?


----------



## Kartus

I've read in a german forum that the Cubase 11 Promo Video was released on YouTube and then changed to private. So I think it will be released next days.

I can see the leaked Cubase 11 beta manual too. Wait just a few days and we know it all


----------



## tabulius

Currently I’m using Studio One 95% of the time but it is always interesting to see what updates and features Steinberg brings to the table.


----------



## detritusdave

Just saw this via Gearslutz..... I cannot vouch in any way for it's validity..... https://musictechtips.com/2020/11/04/steinberg-cubase-11-is-coming/


----------



## olvra

detritusdave said:


> I cannot vouch in any way for it's validity



it's valid


----------



## dylanmixer

jaketanner said:


> lol. I've been mixing and recording in Pro Tools for decades...professionally. Switching to Cubase for the scoring part of it only was a consideration because PT didn't really handle the CPU and RAM very well...but my system is beefier than it was when I got Cubase...I agree in terms of MIDI, Cubase is ahead...in terms of audio routing and functionality, PT is still king for me.  But the other reason I got Cubase was to be compatible with other composers or if I ever got a composer's assistants gig...but after more research, it seems that compatibility isn't that important, so I never jumped in. I'd like to keep it, but with the holidays approaching, and many other libraries being released...well...LOL I'd rather use the money elsewhere. I can alway rebuy Cubase down the road.



That's fair. Nothing wrong with using what you're comfortable with. And there are film composers that use Pro Tools. 

To me though, I love Cubase more the longer I use it. The features are vast and plentiful, and not always gimmicky in the spotlight. I can't tell you how many times I discover a better more efficient way of doing something that I wasn't aware of before. 

Unless you really need the money, I would hang on to it. If you ever rebuy, you would be throwing that money away imo. But you do you!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Whew, I'm glad it's just a bunch of plugins and nothing ground breaking. I'm pretty settled into Studio One but have a soft spot for Cubase...


----------



## Rob Elliott

detritusdave said:


> Just saw this via Gearslutz..... I cannot vouch in any way for it's validity..... https://musictechtips.com/2020/11/04/steinberg-cubase-11-is-coming/


Hopefully that is NOT the entire list. 10.5 is rock solid here. I'll for sure have 11 AND 10.5 on board but really hoping or 'more' on 11 than the list.


----------



## Allegro

Rob Elliott said:


> Hopefully that is NOT the entire list. 10.5 is rock solid here. I'll for sure have 11 AND 10.5 on board but really hoping or 'more' on 11 than the list.


No there's more. Test tone generator plugin for example has been "updated with a new look and high-resolution graphics". Exactly what I needed to dethrone John Williams. Any time now!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Allegro said:


> No there's more. Test tone generator plugin for example has been "updated with a new look and high-resolution graphics". Exactly what I needed to dethrone John Williams. Any time now!


Whew!!!!! I was a bit worried - but alas, unwarranted anxiety.


----------



## MGdepp

Rob Elliott said:


> Hopefully that is NOT the entire list. 10.5 is rock solid here. I'll for sure have 11 AND 10.5 on board but really hoping or 'more' on 11 than the list.


You are missing something:


> Cubase 11 will have a completely new *MIDI remote and API system* which allows third-party developers to write scripts for their Hardware. With a nice graphical representation of a MIDI device:


This could be huge! It might be the one feature that I have requested a thousand times and really a biggie for controlling libraries. I just hope, it will be something, users can also get their hands dirty with.


----------



## Rob Elliott

MGdepp said:


> You are missing soething:
> 
> This could be huge! It might be the one feature that I have requested a thousand times and really a biggie for controlling libraries. I just hope, it will be something, users can also get their hands dirty with.


Doesn't hit my radar now but perhaps could send me down that path. (current set up uses heavily Komplete Kontrol - S88 mk2)


----------



## GNP

MGdepp said:


> Cubase 11 will have a completely new *MIDI remote and API system* which allows third-party developers to write scripts for their Hardware. With a nice graphical representation of a MIDI device:



Haha and let me guess - since Steinberg created this new bridge for their scripts, in future down the road they're gonna tell these 3rd party hardware developers to go along with the code that only Steinberg allows, or risk getting users getting Cubase crashing again (or blacklisted, hardware version).



_"Hello, I just tried connecting my $4650 hardware to Cubase, and Cubase crashed!!"

"Sorry, please tell your hardware manufacturer to update their script. THIS. IS. STEINBERG!!!!!!!"_


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

So 11 has less big (well, none) features than 10.5 (Import from other tracks, RR, ...)


----------



## dcomdico

I did some experiments connecting Live with Push 2 to Cubase and it works but is a bit messy. The new Sampler track looks promising to me especially if it can achieve the same end but totally inside Cubase. The new Remote and scales features look pretty cool too. As long as performance has not been effected, seems like an interesting update to me.


----------



## dzilizzi

So no announcement yet? Don't see any coming soon on their site. I want to register 10.5 before it happens.


----------



## dylanmixer

ReleaseCandidate said:


> So 11 has less big (well, none) features than 10.5 (Import from other tracks, RR, ...)



That list isn't even half of what was in the beta doc. I posted the full list a few days ago but it got deleted.


----------



## Laddy

dzilizzi said:


> So no announcement yet? Don't see any coming soon on their site. I want to register 10.5 before it happens.


Yeah, how does that work? I have an unused serial for the 10.5 update that i bought a few months ago when it was on sale. Do I wait until 11 is released, and then register it, or do Ihave to do it before it's released?


----------



## dcomdico

dzilizzi said:


> So no announcement yet? Don't see any coming soon on their site. I want to register 10.5 before it happens.



My comment was based on the link in this thread. I registered my version of 10.5 on Oct 23. I couldn't hold out any longer (my demo was expired). Hope I make the cut....


----------



## dzilizzi

Laddy said:


> Yeah, how does that work? I have an unused serial for the 10.5 update that i bought a few months ago when it was on sale. Do I wait until 11 is released, and then register it, or do Ihave to do it before it's released?


You can wait, but then it is hard to get the 10.5 download. They normally automatically upgrade you to 11. If you register before, you get the 10.5 just in case 11 doesn't work. And it never works perfectly right at first. There is usually some fix a few days after release.


----------



## Laddy

dzilizzi said:


> You can wait, but then it is hard to get the 10.5 download. They normally automatically upgrade you to 11. If you register before, you get the 10.5 just in case 11 doesn't work. And it never works perfectly right at first. There is usually some fix a few days after release.


Ok, so just to be sure, it should work if I just wait until release? 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dzilizzi

Laddy said:


> Ok, so just to be sure, it should work if I just wait until release?
> Thanks for the reply.


I normally wait for the release and have never had a problem. 

And if you do it the day they announce the release - as in "in 2 days..." - it works too. In prior years, they release in early/mid December but usually allow the grace period to sometime in October. So about a month and a half to 2 months grace period. This has been my experience since I bought a controller with Cubase 7 with an advertised upgrade to 7.5, and registered it in October. Got the free upgrade to 8 very unexpectedly. 

I really doubt they will change their grace period policies, but this year has been weird. So who knows.


----------



## peladio

Just read the manual linked with that youtube video on Gearslutz..very underwhelming..hopefully there's more


----------



## youngpokie

The latest e-licenser update on Steinberg website is dated for next week Thursday ...


----------



## YaniDee

dzilizzi said:


> You can wait, but then it is hard to get the 10.5 download.


It's right there for the download..Choose:
Cubase Pro / Artist 10.5.20 Update from 10.0.x · 1.4 GB
Requires an existing Cubase Pro/Artist 10.0.x installation. 









Steinberg - Creativity First


Cubase 10.5 Updates and Downloads




www.steinberg.net


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

If that leaked list is accurate, seems pretty disappointing.


----------



## J-M

dylanmixer said:


> They may have changed the game with their overhaul of the MIDI generic remote/ controller system. Things that I feel like could become standard with other DAWs as well. We will see.



They've improved generic remotes? That would be fantastic if it fixes my problem with Composer Tools Pro presets and Cubase's instrument tracks...


----------



## RooneyTunes

Here is that doc...


----------



## Akarin

This new graphic support on Mac, although needed, is scaring me a little. Each time Steinberg touches something in their display code, something awful happens.


----------



## sourcefor

I wish they would just port this over to Ilok or just get rid of the dongle for good!


----------



## dzilizzi

YaniDee said:


> It's right there for the download..Choose:
> Cubase Pro / Artist 10.5.20 Update from 10.0.x · 1.4 GB
> Requires an existing Cubase Pro/Artist 10.0.x installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg - Creativity First
> 
> 
> Cubase 10.5 Updates and Downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinberg.net


It is there now, but as soon as 11 drops, it is hard to find. Though maybe not as hard as it used to be.


----------



## Akarin

sourcefor said:


> I wish they would just port this over to Ilok or just get rid of the dongle for good!



That... but then I'd still need it for my VSL products 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dzilizzi

sourcefor said:


> I wish they would just port this over to Ilok or just get rid of the dongle for good!


Isn't the Elicenser owned by Steinberg?


----------



## Robo Rivard

dzilizzi said:


> Isn't the Elicenser owned by Steinberg?


Yes. I also have all my VSL products on it. I have an iLok dongle for EW stuff and SoundToys.


----------



## Cat

wow!! This Cubase 11 is HUGE! The new export job system for rendering stems - brilliant!!


----------



## youngpokie

RooneyTunes said:


> Here is that doc...



looks like some pretty interesting improvements to mixdown options, midi editing, drawing CC curves, scales to help draw piano roll notes.

I haven’t gotten to score editor part yet but seems well matched to orchestral sample work


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I can see a worthwhile upgrade there.
Will be interesting to see the developmet of the scripts regarding developers:
MidiKinetiks - Composer Tools Pro, Metasystem io - Metagrid, NI - Komplete Kontrol and NKS

Looks exciting to be honest. New plugins that could replace my iZotope ones though


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Here's to hoping they squeezed even more in during the last two months


----------



## J-M

Well damn, this is looking very good...


----------



## Garlu

Cat said:


> wow!! This Cubase 11 is HUGE! The new export job system for rendering stems - brilliant!!



Trevor Morris mentioned it on his last' template video... He spoke very highly of this upcoming feature. Exciting times!


----------



## LudovicVDP

Frequency 2 going dynamic...
Might wait a bit before buying Pro-Q3 then.. (I know, I'm late to that game)

And since 10.5 doesn't work for me, this looks like an update I'll jump on.


----------



## J-M

LudovicVDP said:


> Frequency 2 going dynamic...
> Might wait a bit before buying Pro-Q3 then.. (I know, I'm late to that game)
> 
> And since 10.5 doesn't work for me, this looks like an update I'll jump on.



I have absolutely nothing from Fabfilter...actually, I barely have any plugins except for some freebies and a couple of Waves thingies. How late am I? :D

EDIT: Having now read the document with some though it certainly seems like one of the best updates since Cubase 7 (for me). Let's hope things go smoothly!


----------



## dcomdico

RooneyTunes said:


> Here is that doc...


Looks like a big update. Curves for automation. Scales. Sample slicing with a vintage mode. Multiband imager. Even a small thing like decluttering the audio connections dropdown is welcome. Very nice.


----------



## tibicinis

Mr Pringles said:


> You're using a 4K monitor, ok, but if you have a 4K res at 200% hidpi, you will have the same workspace surface than at 1080p and there shouldn't be any issue. The problem here is when using hidpi scaling between 100 and 200%. Is this what you're currently using?


Hi,
I'm using the full scale of the 4K (3840x2160). (I don't really see the point of using a 4k at 1080p). So it's like I have 4 screens at 1080p and 1 at 1920x1200.
Maybe it depends on the brand of the graphic card? I don't know (Mine is an asus.)
Also it seems Mac users have more problems with Steinberg products.
Maybe each users should also tell their configuration and driver version with the same presentation. So we could see quickly if there's a relation between a problem and hardware of software.


----------



## shponglefan

sourcefor said:


> I wish they would just port this over to Ilok or just get rid of the dongle for good!



Ditto. This is the one reason I've always stayed away from Cubase. I already have an ilok and don't need yet another dongle just to use a DAW.


----------



## Andy_P

If next week Apple previews new Logic with ARM Macs that would be a party with new versions of both DAWs


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Andy_P said:


> If next week Apple previews new Logic with ARM Macs that would be a party with new versions of both DAWs


I did wonder about this...

Seems pretty unlikely though, as 10.5 launched in May 2020, 10.4 Jan 2018 and 10.3 Jan 2017


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

shponglefan said:


> Ditto. This is the one reason I've always stayed away from Cubase. I already have an ilok and don't need yet another dongle just to use a DAW.


I understand the reasoning. However, a growing number of people I see end up with VE Pro. Which of course uses the elicenser... so since I need it for that, it makes no odds for me


----------



## Mr Greg G

tibicinis said:


> Hi,
> I'm using the full scale of the 4K (3840x2160). (I don't really see the point of using a 4k at 1080p). So it's like I have 4 screens at 1080p and 1 at 1920x1200.
> Maybe it depends on the brand of the graphic card? I don't know (Mine is an asus.)
> Also it seems Mac users have more problems with Steinberg products.
> Maybe each users should also tell their configuration and driver version with the same presentation. So we could see quickly if there's a relation between a problem and hardware of software.



So you're not using hidpi scaling between 100 and 200%. If you're using your 4K monitor at 200%, it is not giving you more real estate than a 1080p monitor. If you're using it at 100%, well, I guess you have some good prescription glasses!

Are you using it at 100 or 200% hidpi scaling?


----------



## pixel

LudovicVDP said:


> Frequency 2 going dynamic...
> Might wait a bit before buying Pro-Q3 then.. (I know, I'm late to that game)
> 
> And since 10.5 doesn't work for me, this looks like an update I'll jump on.


Well Fre2 looks like bare bones dynamic eq. You can grab Waves F6 (or F7?) which is similar + most likely more filter types (I still can't believe that Frequency doesn't even have all filters from basic channel EQ 🤷‍♂️). ProQ3 is waaay ahead feature-wise in that matter and Neutron to. 
Steinberg's effect department is very dry in recent years. They're just bringing the most basic stuff. 3rd party plugin developers are leagues ahead of them.


----------



## pixel

Probably I'm the only one here who is disappointed with this update. For me it's more like 10.6, not full 11 update. 
New features seems to be very outdated (midievent automation curves, scales/chords tools) - other DAWs had that years ago. 
New plugins: recycling of old ones + new yet ultra basic dynamic EQ. 
New API - let's hope that someone will use it (so it's 3rd party dependent feature really). 
New export option - great but it could go as minor x.x update. 

I'm not buying it (literally). 2020 is not good for software updates I must say.


----------



## Rob Elliott

pixel said:


> Probably I'm the only one here who is disappointed with this update. For me it's more like 10.6, not full 11 update.
> New features seems to be very outdated (midievent automation curves, scales/chords tools) - other DAWs had that years ago.
> New plugins: recycling of old ones + new yet ultra basic dynamic EQ.
> New API - let's hope that someone will use it (so it's 3rd party dependent feature really).
> New export option - great but it could go as minor x.x update.
> 
> I'm not buying it (literally). 2020 is not good for software updates I must say.


Perhaps one HUGE thing that is not in the list could be a MAJOR improvement in the vid player / export / editing, etc. (so we can scrap divinci). THAT alone would get me to move to 11.


----------



## Pablocrespo

pixel said:


> Probably I'm the only one here who is disappointed with this update. For me it's more like 10.6, not full 11 update.
> New features seems to be very outdated (midievent automation curves, scales/chords tools) - other DAWs had that years ago.
> New plugins: recycling of old ones + new yet ultra basic dynamic EQ.
> New API - let's hope that someone will use it (so it's 3rd party dependent feature really).
> New export option - great but it could go as minor x.x update.
> 
> I'm not buying it (literally). 2020 is not good for software updates I must say.


You are definitely not the only one


----------



## KEM

Excited for the new export options!


----------



## DS_Joost

So I see the tables have turned... Cubase is now chasing Studio One instead of the other way around...


----------



## jafhouse

PJMorgan said:


> Please tell me they've finally fixed the hidpi scaling on Windows?? It works perfectly on macos but on windows 10 it only scales to 100% or 200% (too small or too big) & the plugins are tiny on a 4k monitor. The only way I can get around this is to run my 4k monitor with a resoluion of 2560x1440 & with hidpi mode enabled in cubase the plugins are no longer tiny & cuabase is only very slightly blurry compared to running it without hidpi mode enabled.
> 
> I read on the steinberg forum that this is supposed to be getting fixed with v11. It isn't very fair that windows users have to pay for another update just to have proper scaling when it's already a feature now on macos.


DITTO! I think the big problem will be the Plugin Vendors who need to re-factor. Still a slow road ahead.


----------



## PJMorgan

jafhouse said:


> DITTO! I think the big problem will be the Plugin Vendors who need to re-factor. Still a slow road ahead.



True there are a lot of plugins that aren't hidpi scalable but other daw's like ableton, bitwig & even Reaper have workarounds to support non hidpi plugins while running the daw in hidpi mode. So it is possible.


----------



## BenjaminParis

Do you know if something about the old Expression maps interface, so uneasy to use, has been done?


----------



## Germain B

Is there a difference (regarding stability) between updating directly from 10 to 11 and updating from 10 to 10.5 before 11 ?


----------



## Pietro

All new versions (other than maintenance updates) have their own separate installations. So they don't impact each other. 

Looking forward to this update. The dpi fix is very welcome, although I've gotten used to the non scaled 4k, so that may actually complicate things again .

I wonder how 3rd party plugins will scale. This has been a problem for a while.

- Piotr


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Yeah that's another lean update.


----------



## shponglefan

Pietro said:


> I wonder how 3rd party plugins will scale. This has been a problem for a while.



I'm curious about this too. 3rd party plugin scaling is really hit or miss in DAWs it seems. I'm still mystified how 4k support and proper scaling is such a neglected feature.


----------



## InLight-Tone

DS_Joost said:


> So I see the tables have turned... Cubase is now chasing Studio One instead of the other way around...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Am on 10.5.20 and have no problem with 4k scaling of all my plugins, they all look fie, big enough, not blurred. 
WIll wait a bit with the upgrade, hate to install a new version besides the old one.


----------



## Andy_P

I hope there are more workflow features in 11 like

Multi track freeze,
Freeze up to a point
Bottom Zone Mixer showing faders, inserts and sends at the same time.
End notes on same spot (Different starting points)
Range tool in key editor
Midi stretch by notes in piano roll (like in inline editor)
Plugin windows that follow the selected track
Tabbed plugins window
Save multi instrument tracks with folder
Hide Right Zone Media Bay Preview ( It is a nightmare with Kontakt presets pre loading every clicked preset beforehand)
Trackpad gestures for zoom
Slower scroll with mouse ( One move goes 200 bars)
Folder Tracks convertible to Bus Tracks
Import Project Colors
Auto populating as typed and re designed key commands window.

etc


----------



## marius_dm

DS_Joost said:


> So I see the tables have turned... Cubase is now chasing Studio One instead of the other way around...



Seems to be chasing reaper as well (export jobs, curves for midi cc)


----------



## PJMorgan

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Am on 10.5.20 and have no problem with 4k scaling of all my plugins, they all look fie, big enough, not blurred.
> WIll wait a bit with the upgrade, hate to install a new version besides the old one.


 
Are you on windows or mac? Scaling for both cubase & plugins on macos is 100% fine. The problem is with windows, I have to set my 4k monitor at a resolution of 2560x1440 at 125% & tick the hidpi compatibility box (right click cubase icon, properties, compatibility) to have hidpi with normal sized plugins.


----------



## method1

Hopefully they fix the track disable feature!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

PJMorgan said:


> Are you on windows or mac? Scaling for both cubase & plugins on macos is 100% fine. The problem is with windows, I have to set my 4k monitor at a resolution of 2560x1440 at 125% & tick the hidpi compatibility box (right click cubase icon, properties, compatibility) to have hidpi with normal sized plugins.


Win10. Yes, im on 100%.


----------



## PJMorgan

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Win10. Yes, im on 100%.



100% !! WOW! You must have really excellent vision or your using a very large monitor/TV. I considered going for a large 4k TV But decided against it because I don't like the idea of moving head around too much plus I'm also a graphic designer & need to use decent quality ips monitors. I'm currently using a 28" 4k main monitor & a 27" 2560x1440 stacked so no head turning.


----------



## GNP

Well I guess the main point here is, both Cubase and 3rd party plugins should be visible on ANY SIZE screen, no matter how large it is.


----------



## PJMorgan

GNP said:


> Well I guess the main point here is, both Cubase and 3rd party plugins should be visible on ANY SIZE screen, no matter how large it is.



AGREED. Other DAW's can do it so surely Steinberg should be able to wrangle something....shouldn't they??


----------



## shponglefan

PJMorgan said:


> AGREED. Other DAW's can do it so surely Steinberg should be able to wrangle something....shouldn't they??



Not all other DAWs can. Studio One's support for scaling of 3rd party plugins is kinda broken (at least based on demoing the current version).


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Same with FLStudio, some plugins scale small, some normal. Never had that problem in Cubase.


----------



## DS_Joost

shponglefan said:


> Not all other DAWs can. Studio One's support for scaling of 3rd party plugins is kinda broken (at least based on demoing the current version).



In my opinion, all DAWs basically get it right. Thing is, when Ableton forces a plugin to scale something up it merely stretches the pixels out making it all look very blurry or, when you scale to certain percentages like 200% or so, very pixelated.

It's on the developers of these plugins to update them. I'm simply not moving to 4k if not all of my important plugins are scalable, which, frankly, many still aren't.

This was the very reason I moved back to a 1440p monitor, which is still the best resolution for audio software right now. 4k is still far from universal, and still, in my opinion, not usable in a professional setting (depending on the plugins).


----------



## shponglefan

DS_Joost said:


> In my opinion, all DAWs basically get it right. Thing is, when Ableton forces a plugin to scale something up it merely stretches the pixels out making it all look very blurry or, when you scale to certain percentages like 200% or so, very pixelated.
> 
> It's on the developers of these plugins to update them. I'm simply not moving to 4k if not all of my important plugins are scalable, which, frankly, many still aren't.



Any plugin that relies on raster graphics is going to be pixelated / blurry when upscaling. Even if sample players like Kontakt implemented native scaling, any previously created libraries using raster graphics are still going to be blurry when upscaled. So it's not just the plugin developers; it's every individual library author that will need to update their libraries.

I'm just astounded that the world of audio plugins and DAWs are still catching up with 4k and high DPI scaling. This isn't new tech; it's been around since Windows 7.


----------



## Andy_P

shponglefan said:


> I'm just astounded that the world of audio plugins and DAWs are still catching up with 4k and high DPI scaling. This isn't new tech; it's been around since Windows 7.



imho DAWs are pretty primitive compared to other computer software areas.


----------



## ArthurNeeman

Andy_P said:


> imho DAWs are pretty primitive compared to other computer software areas.


They should be primitive because of speed. I hope we don't need resizable flowers in DAW's desktop, nor floating fishes that want's a food every 3 hours and they distracts you from a routine you are stuck in 
I'm happy that we have such "primitive" DAWs!


----------



## TMaudio

method1 said:


> Hopefully they fix the track disable feature!


hi method1, what issue are you referring to?


----------



## method1

TMaudio said:


> hi method1, what issue are you referring to?



If you have multiple midi tracks routed to an instrument, disabling and re-enabling the tracks/instrument will scramble the midi assignment. This can also happen if you deactivate a project and re-activate it.


----------



## TMaudio

method1 said:


> If you have multiple midi tracks routed to an instrument, disabling and re-enabling the tracks/instrument will scramble the midi assignment. This can also happen if you deactivate a project and re-activate it.


Ahh got it. 
There are other similar things akin to that, kind of do, undo scenario. Like deleting a plugin from an insert and undoing the deletion from the console view, brings the plugin back but the other plugins on the same track, if they were all off for example, they all turn on with the undo.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

method1 said:


> If you have multiple midi tracks routed to an instrument, disabling and re-enabling the tracks/instrument will scramble the midi assignment. This can also happen if you deactivate a project and re-activate it.


I've found if you save and re open (once channels are set up) before trying to disable/reenable it shouldn't bug out.

So stupid though.


----------



## NYC Composer

Rob Elliott said:


> Hopefully that is NOT the entire list. 10.5 is rock solid here. I'll for sure have 11 AND 10.5 on board but really hoping or 'more' on 11 than the list.


I so, so agree. What an uninspiring looking update. 

I fear we will never, ever get the only thing I really want and always have-Mac optimization.


----------



## SZK-Max

The bug of disappear multi-out tracks. There is no repair choice but to save and reload this as a track preset. Tedious. I hope fixed it.


----------



## method1

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I've found if you save and re open (once channels are set up) before trying to disable/reenable it shouldn't bug out.
> 
> So stupid though.



Thanks! Going to try this.


----------



## AudioLoco

I am a canarine-using-waiting-type with Cubase. 
Will get the updated license, but will wait to install, as usual, since SX3.
(Unless there are some truly ground-braking feutures I'm really excited by.)

I am rock-solid here, with 10.5.20 W10.
9.5 was less resource hungry (on my system at least) so probably the biggest thing for me would be even better CPU resources handling.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

So, the big german DAW company has announced 11 today 








What’s new in Live 11 | Ableton


Explore the new features, devices, sounds and workflow updates Live 11 has to offer.




www.ableton.com


----------



## Andy_P

I have a feeling that out of the 11s Logic's will be the most amazing


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Andy_P said:


> I have a feeling that out of the 11s Logic's will be the most amazing


That's because it won't be coming until 2050 

In all seriousness though, we still have 10.6/7/8/9

Although, since they broke the rules and went to macOS 11, who knows they might break them with Logic!


----------



## ArthurNeeman

ReleaseCandidate said:


> So, the big german DAW company has announced 11 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s new in Live 11 | Ableton
> 
> 
> Explore the new features, devices, sounds and workflow updates Live 11 has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ableton.com


Fake news - It's not Cubase! :D


----------



## lucor

Looks like today is the day.


----------



## kC_

lucor said:


> Looks like today is the day.




yep the installers/content is on download manager now.... cant buy it yet though the stores not updated


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

kC_ said:


> yep the installers/content is on download manager now.... cant buy it yet though the stores not updated


Hmm, I could buy it, but the website for 11 still Shows 10.5, although the link says 11.
Looks like they started uploading everything at 11.


----------



## Jaap

kC_ said:


> yep the installers/content is on download manager now.... cant buy it yet though the stores not updated



Store seems to be updated now









Cubase | Four Times Your Favorite DAW for Production


Learn more about how to produce your music with Cubase.




new.steinberg.net





99.99 euro for the update from 10.5


----------



## Crowe

Shiirai said:


> I've been running into constant Real-Time processing peaks and crackles. Not because of loaded templates mind you, but also when running a single track project with a single sample. Even after a full reformat. And I don't use a rock for a processor.
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time massaging my Bios, Interface, Cubase settings and weirdly, Graphics Card configuration and it's kinda stable now when I don't try to do too much. It's still not good.
> 
> 9.5 never did this to me.



I would like to update this by saying that getting rid of my Geforce GPU fixed the issue.

I never imagined Intel Integrated Graphics could make me this happy but there you go.


----------



## peladio

Rob Elliott said:


> Hopefully that is NOT the entire list. 10.5 is rock solid here. I'll for sure have 11 AND 10.5 on board but really hoping or 'more' on 11 than the list.



It is..









New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## kC_

peladio said:


> It is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era
> 
> 
> Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.steinberg.net


that takes me to 10.5... maybe as im in the UK its waiting until 11am or something lol 11am on 11.11.11 for 11


----------



## kC_

ah sorted now, purchased and downloaded & installed, playtime!


----------



## pixel

Hard pass for me. €99.99 for new export options and CC curves is way too much. I can't believe that this is a major update.
I hope that 4K users will finally have peace with DPI problems. I'm curious if they really fixed that issue.


----------



## Garlu

The update looks amazing...! Specially global tracks on the key editor and the batch export options. 
160 € for me going from C10... ouch! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## kC_

the official list of features from their forums (looks like the leaks wernt far wrong!)

Cubase returns with this major release that encompasses all three editions: Pro, Artist and Elements. Cubase 11 boasts a sheer endless number of new features and enhancements to its studio-grade audio and MIDI tools for composing, recording, editing and mixing.

The Cubase 11 editions are available from resellers and through the Steinberg Online Shop.

Various downloadable updates and upgrades, crossgrades, and education versions are exclusively available through the Steinberg Online Shop and the Steinberg website.

Customers who have activated Cubase Pro 10.5, Cubase Artist 10.5 and Cubase Elements 10.5 or earlier versions since October 14, 2020, are eligible for a free, downloadable Grace Period update to the latest version, respectively.

New features:
• Advanced Audio Export: Save time with new export queues [Pro]
• Sampler Track 2: New creative features including slicing, LFOs and legato glide [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Scale Assistant: Follow, quantize and play live to a set scale [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Advanced Key Editor: Create perfect pitch bends and more [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Global Tracks: Stay in sync more easily [Pro]
• Frequency 2: Amazingly precise dynamic EQ for better mixing [Pro]
• Squasher: Improve leads, tame bass and enhance reverb for EDM [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Score Editor: Workflow improvements and beautiful new fonts [Pro]
• New Samples: Six fresh, exclusive sound and loop sets [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• SuperVision: Super-flexible, customizable metering [Pro, Artist]
• Imager: Multiband stereo placement for perfect panning [Pro, Artist]
• MultiTap Delay Surround Support: Delay in up to 5.1 surround sound [Pro]
• Windows 10 Variable DPI: More scaling settings [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Cubase Artists/Elements Upgrades: More bang for fewer bucks [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Multiple Side-Chain: Improved input architecture [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• Eucon Support: Latest Avid console compatibility [Pro]
• VST Connect SE 5: Resizable HiDPI-ready interface for remote recording solutions [Pro]
• Workflow and UI Improvements: Refinements to make your working life easier [Pro, Artist]
• Apple Metal Acceleration: Enjoy maximum Mac performance [Pro, Artist, Elements]
• SpectraLayers One: Remarkable visual editing and audio source separation [Pro, Artist]


----------



## José Herring

Cubase finally gets its own version of Rex 2. Way to leap in the early 2000's!

All joking aside, since I passed on 10 and 10.5, 11 looks finally like the 10 I've been waiting for.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Yeah - its there...and here


----------



## iMovieShout

Lots of great new features in 11.

However, just checking through the trial version of Cubase PRO 11, and I see that none of the major bug fixes that were requested appear to have been fixed.

This is really disappointing.

Biggest bug for anyone using external mixers and MIDI fader devices, is that whenever an Instrument track is enabled or disabled, that Cubase / NUendo will randomly re-assign any old MixConsole device to the CC, which renders the mixer useless as the control will manipulate the wrong MixConsole devices.

We spend hours literally fixing this each week by changing Cubase's random assignments in Studio -> Generic Remote mapping. Saving the changes makes no difference and Cubase still randomly re-assigns the settings. 
Cubase 11 still appears to have this bug !!


----------



## Breaker

Seems like a decent update especially as I'm still at Cubase 10.
And the 30€ price tag (summer sale) seems decent as well


----------



## jamwerks

WOW!


----------



## YaniDee

After months of holding on to my Cubase 10.5 license, I entered the code and..success! First time I've had the patience to do that, but worth it. Now to see if it'll install on Win 7! (may be time for an upgrade..)


----------



## J-M

I've yet to activate my 10.5 license, will do that as soon as we get news about the stability.


----------



## Blakus

jpb007.uk said:


> Lots of great new features in 11.
> 
> However, just checking through the trial version of Cubase PRO 11, and I see that none of the major bug fixes that were requested appear to have been fixed.
> 
> This is really disappointing.
> 
> Biggest bug for anyone using external mixers and MIDI fader devices, is that whenever an Instrument track is enabled or disabled, that Cubase / NUendo will randomly re-assign any old MixConsole device to the CC, which renders the mixer useless as the control will manipulate the wrong MixConsole devices.
> 
> We spend hours literally fixing this each week by changing Cubase's random assignments in Studio -> Generic Remote mapping. Saving the changes makes no difference and Cubase still randomly re-assigns the settings.
> Cubase 11 still appears to have this bug !!


Issues like this are precisely why I have been experimenting with S1 lately. Each update from Steinberg becomes slightly more gimmicky while fundamental flaws go unchanged. Meanwhile, S1 and Logic seem to be getting groundbreaking updates that affect core engine performance, and features that actually matter. The new stem export features are handy, but for me this is hardly what I would call a major update.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Blakus said:


> Issues like this are precisely why I have been experimenting with S1 lately. Each update from Steinberg becomes slightly more gimmicky while fundamental flaws go unchanged. Meanwhile, S1 and Logic seem to be getting groundbreaking updates that affect core engine performance, and features that actually matter. The new stem export features are handy, but for me this is hardly what I would call a major update.


It's becoming quite ridiculous.

I remember during the 'midi note off' fiasco that took _*months *_for them to fix, I was listening to my track and clicked off the midi tracks that were playing a long sustaining note and - as midi note off bug kills voices when deselected - I was just sitting there in silence whilst my transport bar continued playing. I thought to myself - this is professional software.

How's S1 going for you?


----------



## matthieuL

The only way to force Steinberg to fix bugs is to* not buy updates* if the previous version didn't fix all bugs (in free minor releases). 
Imagine their face if they had 0 sales ! Then someone in the society would say : "oh, this time they saw we are bastards disrespectful. Should we consider to fix some bugs ? Wait... bad idea, we have not competent developpers. Or at least bring the features they need and not the ones that the marketing department want to impose ? Wait... bad idea, we have not innovative people. Damn it, we are screwed !"
Yes I know, I'm dreaming... This will never happen. It's too much work to change DAW for most of us (quasi-monopoly situation) and we need improvements, even little ones, so...


----------



## ThomasNL

They should use .x updates more...i feel like we would be happy with this update when it was called 10.6

Our brain makes us think the updates are always huge because they are x.0 or x.5 updates. Then they will always disappoint us in some way.

Easy fix


----------



## ed buller

So Many Great things:









Best

ed


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Cubase 11 out now!


Learn more about the new features here!




new.steinberg.net


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

ThomasNL said:


> Our brain makes us think the updates are always huge because they are x.0 or x.5 updates.



Actually that's not 'our brain' but the persons responsible for naming the new releases and 'normal' version naming conventions.
Nobody (well almost  would buy a 10.5.1 release if he already had 10.5


----------



## AdamKmusic

Interesting, the update from 10.5 is £85 where from 10 to 10.5 it was £50


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

AdamKmusic said:


> Interesting, the update from 10.5 is £85 where from 10 to 10.5 it was £50



IIRC .5 always did cost less than a whole version jump.


----------



## M_Helder

Just a heads up for those depending on expression maps and looking to upgrade.

There was a bug introduced in 10.5 that randomly changes your articulation during playback to the instrument’s default one whenever you do something else (fiddle with volume, move notes, launch plugins, etc.).There is a whole year (!) old thread about this on official forums, which has not been addressed yet - https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=177485

I would wait for the feedback from users to confirm that this problem was indeed fixed in 11, since I didn’t find any mention of it on the official website.

For now 10.5 is unusable for any serious work with ex.maps. At least for me and a couple hundred other users. Cubase 10 is stable as a rock, though.


----------



## peladio

ed buller said:


> So Many Great things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> ed




Yeah if it was 10.6, Logic and S1 add this kinds of stuff in their x.1 updates, not even x.5..

They keep wasting their time on bundled plugins which I don't think anyone uses since there are even free superior options.. and hip hop samples and re-skinning old plugins instead of working on features..


----------



## Danny

M_Helder said:


> Just a heads up for those depending on expression maps and looking to upgrade.
> 
> There was a bug introduced in 10.5 that randomly changes your articulation during playback to the instrument’s default one whenever you do something else (fiddle with volume, move notes, launch plugins, etc.).There is a whole year (!) old thread about this on official forums, which has not been addressed yet - https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=177485
> 
> I would wait for the feedback from users to confirm that this problem was indeed fixed in 11, since I didn’t find any mention of it on the official website.
> 
> For now 10.5 is unusable for any serious work with ex.maps. At least for me and a couple hundred other users. Cubase 10 is stable as a rock, though.



Yes, It's better for Steinberg to fix all the major bugs in all version before 11. I have Cubase Pro 10.5 and one of the major bug is the articulation bug. This bug is pretty irritating.

The new features in version 11, some I don't need them, and, some features are already provided better by my 3rd party plugins such as features related with imager & dynamic EQ.

For time being, I won't upgrade to Cubase 11.

off topic:
I have a copy of Logic Pro, but I am not used it for about 7 years because I prefer Windows/PC platform. Yesterday, I watched Apple Presentation about the new M1(Apple Silicon) chip in the new Mac Mini. It seems now Mac Mini & Logic Pro X is new alternative for me in term of cost, performance, stability and upgrade path.


----------



## peladio

Blakus said:


> Issues like this are precisely why I have been experimenting with S1 lately. Each update from Steinberg becomes slightly more gimmicky while fundamental flaws go unchanged. Meanwhile, S1 and Logic seem to be getting groundbreaking updates that affect core engine performance, and features that actually matter. The new stem export features are handy, but for me this is hardly what I would call a major update.



Interested in your thoughts on S1..I've been eyeing it as well, don't want to learn new DAW but Cubase has been stagnating for some time now and S1 seems more enticing with every x.1 update..


----------



## MarcusD

Hate to say it... but this seems like a very underwhelming upgrade. Seeing as its the big C11 and all!

Will wait to see what people make of it and see whats been fixed / not fixed.

TBH, I think S1 is looking more and more appealing, not quite there yet.. but their upgrades are more substantial.


----------



## MGdepp

So, what about the reworked midi remote system? This was the essential new thing to me - at least, if they would get it right, finally! Generic Remote is great and made Cubase outstanding, if it weren't for all the bugs, deficiencies and omissions. It hasn't been touched for years, maybe a decade ...

This leak indicated that would be a new feature:





Steinberg Cubase 11 is coming


Steinberg is introducing a new version of their Cubase 11 DAW on November 12th Here’s what we know about a new release: Scale assistant, custom musical scales, scales in key editor and other improvements Sampler Track v2: new revision of Sampler: LFOs for parameters modulation, sample slicing +...



musictechtips.com





It even provided a picture for midi devices! Yet, there is no mention of a new midi remote system ... was this leak fake or did they save this for the 11.5 version? Most of the other features seem to be quite on track with what was listed there on the first glance.


----------



## lucor

MGdepp said:


> So, what about the reworked midi remote system? This was the essential new thing to me - at least, if they would get it right, finally! Generic Remote is great and made Cubase outstanding, if it weren't for all the bugs, deficiencies and omissions. It hasn't been touched for years, maybe a decade ...
> 
> This leak indicated that would be a new feature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg Cubase 11 is coming
> 
> 
> Steinberg is introducing a new version of their Cubase 11 DAW on November 12th Here’s what we know about a new release: Scale assistant, custom musical scales, scales in key editor and other improvements Sampler Track v2: new revision of Sampler: LFOs for parameters modulation, sample slicing +...
> 
> 
> 
> musictechtips.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even provided a picture for midi devices! Yet, there is no mention of a new midi remote system ... was this leak fake or did they save this for the 11.5 version? Most of the other features seem to be quite on track with what was listed there on the first glance.



They posted a statement on the forums regarding this:








MIDI Remote API / Official Statement


Rumour has it that we are working on a new MIDI Remote API. Usually we are not talking about our development roadmap, unreleased products or projects that are still under construction. But I guess we should make an exception from our policy here. So, yes, we are working on a new MIDI Remote...




www.steinberg.net





Tldr: not fake but also not ready yet.


----------



## mscp

I hope the DPI issue is resolved. It's been 2 years since I've thought of dropping Cubase over this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

I'm excited about the variable DPI but need to learn more. At this point, Cubase 11 is such slim pickings that I expect I will wait until the sale or wait for 11.5.


----------



## funnybear

MGdepp said:


> So, what about the reworked midi remote system? This was the essential new thing to me - at least, if they would get it right, finally! Generic Remote is great and made Cubase outstanding, if it weren't for all the bugs, deficiencies and omissions. It hasn't been touched for years, maybe a decade ...
> 
> This leak indicated that would be a new feature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg Cubase 11 is coming
> 
> 
> Steinberg is introducing a new version of their Cubase 11 DAW on November 12th Here’s what we know about a new release: Scale assistant, custom musical scales, scales in key editor and other improvements Sampler Track v2: new revision of Sampler: LFOs for parameters modulation, sample slicing +...
> 
> 
> 
> musictechtips.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even provided a picture for midi devices! Yet, there is no mention of a new midi remote system ... was this leak fake or did they save this for the 11.5 version? Most of the other features seem to be quite on track with what was listed there on the first glance.



Also for me this was the one highlight of the v11 release leak. After 30 years (Atari Falcon was my first system) of having to deal with Cubase's myriad and half baked ways of doing remote controllers this is for me the only missing major feature.

Reaper has shown the way on this for many years.

But at least they are working on it and it will be released sooner or later. Just hope they will have a two way data stream in the API so remote devices can read Cubase data to update values shown on the device. Mackie protocol was imperfect for this and Eucon is a closed system.

So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Vonk

Steinberg site currently offline for upgrades - sigh. I seem to recall a lot of patience may be required for Steinberg launches......


----------



## jonathanwright

For Mac users, it does seem as if the update has made a noticeable difference to UI responsiveness.


----------



## Jay Panikkar

The Score Editor changes look interesting but this should have been called Cubase 10.9999999999999999999999.


----------



## mscp

Blakus said:


> Issues like this are precisely why I have been experimenting with S1 lately. Each update from Steinberg becomes slightly more gimmicky while fundamental flaws go unchanged. Meanwhile, S1 and Logic seem to be getting groundbreaking updates that affect core engine performance, and features that actually matter. The new stem export features are handy, but for me this is hardly what I would call a major update.



If only S1 had surround support, and video tracks, I'd have made the move a long time ago.


----------



## Pietro

Unable to connect to the license server for the upgrade at the moment, but I love the new improvements.

Holy crap, we lived to the times where Cubase has one click stem rendering feature. With and without group fx!

- Piotr


----------



## MattBlostein

Just installed Cubase 11 on my Mac. So far the interface is really snappy and sharp . The media bay & track preset load times are much improved which is a biggie for me. The new analyzer plugin is great, reminds me of Pinguin. Looking forward to the new export functions, no more need to have duplicate reverbs, etc on every stem bus...


----------



## Germain B

Pietro said:


> Unable to connect to the license server for the upgrade at the moment, but I love the new improvements.


Same here.


----------



## MGdepp

funnybear said:


> Also for me this was the one highlight of the v11 release leak. After 30 years (Atari Falcon was my first system) of having to deal with Cubase's myriad and half baked ways of doing remote controllers this is for me the only missing major feature.
> 
> Reaper has shown the way on this for many years.
> 
> But at least they are working on it and it will be released sooner or later. Just hope they will have a two way data stream in the API so remote devices can read Cubase data to update values shown on the device. Mackie protocol was imperfect for this and Eucon is a closed system.
> 
> So keeping my fingers crossed.


Seems like we are brothers in that quest!


----------



## richard kurek

yes cant authorize , meanwhile downloading 11


----------



## barteredbride

barteredbride said:


> I'm happy with 10.5....but!
> 
> Some new instruments and other new stuff is always intriguing!


Ok...so I was 1 day off !


----------



## HotCoffee

~$118 for the update from Pro 10.5. No thank you. The new stuff looks good, but I'm done dropping money in Steinbergs non-bug-fixing lap.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Stuck waiting for license upgrade activation LOL


----------



## Monkberry

C'mon Steinberg. Bought & downloaded the 11 Pro update over an hour ago and still can't update the eLicenser. I'm in a hurry to experience all the new release bugs!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Monkberry said:


> C'mon Steinberg. Bought & downloaded the 11 Pro update over an hour ago and still can't update the eLicenser. I'm in a hurry to experience all the new release bugs!



everyone wants that - server overload 🤷‍♂️😃


----------



## Pazpatu

Please be patient. The update window says that the procedure can take "several minutes"


----------



## stigc56

Garlu said:


> The update looks amazing...! Specially global tracks on the key editor and the batch export options.
> 160 € for me going from C10... ouch! 🤦🏻‍♀️


Well this is a feature I have been waiting for, but - I'm sad to say - typically Steinberg, it's only working if you open the Key Editor in a separate window!! Why is it always UNDERWHELMING?


----------



## Pietro

stigc56 said:


> Well this is a feature I have been waiting for, but - I'm sad to say - typically Steinberg, it's only working if you open the Key Editor in a separate window!! Why is it always UNDERWHELMING?



Well, you already have that in your project window if you open key editor in the zone? What seems to be missing?

- Piotr


----------



## Germain B

stigc56 said:


> Well this is a feature I have been waiting for, but - I'm sad to say - typically Steinberg, it's only working if you open the Key Editor in a separate window!! Why is it always UNDERWHELMING?


You want it to be working in the lower zone ? You can stick your global tracks to the top with the 'Divide track list' function so it's always in your vision.


----------



## stigc56

*Scale Assistant*, prevents you from playing the "wrong" notes????
And at the same time so many smal bugs are still left unattended!


----------



## stigc56

Pietro said:


> Well, you already have that in your project window if you open key editor in the zone? What seems to be missing?
> 
> - Piotr


I usually have so many art. that my Key Editor window is quite big, and I don't always like to sync the editor with the project, so to be able to align MIDI with tempo changes is a kind of hit and miss.
Like almost everything in Cubase: it's possible but it takes to many clicks to go there.


----------



## zvenx

Pietro said:


> Unable to connect to the license server for the upgrade at the moment, but I love the new improvements.
> 
> Holy crap, we lived to the times where Cubase has one click stem rendering feature. With and without group fx!
> 
> - Piotr



This!!
I am surprised by the reaction. Because for Film professionals like us, i think this is a great update.
Between the batch export queues as mentioned by Piotr and Global Track whatever it is called.
I find these two exceedingly useful in my workflow.

rsp


----------



## stigc56

If the sync function between the Key Editor and the Project window could exclude zoom, then it would be very useful. Having 16 - 24 bars in project, open the Key Editor and have it zoomed to 2 or 4 bars, would be very useful. But right now zoom levels are locked if you use sync. So you have to zoom in when you open the KE and out when returning to the project.
In Logic the global tracks are visible in the editor if you like, that's the way!


----------



## zolhof

funnybear said:


> Also for me this was the one highlight of the v11 release leak.



Same for me, lots of possibilities here. I've been talking to Nektar support to inquiry about any Panorama improvements but all I got was "I'm afraid can't really speak to future plans at this time" sigh.

I know Cubase, like any DAW, can be frustrating. Luckily it's always been rock solid here and the only DAW capable of handling the sort of template we run. Still love DP and Studio One though, the latter, especially, can become remarkable for orchestral work over time.

And despite the seemingly underwhelming list of goodies for some, every update brings features, small or not, that will significantly impact my workflow, so I'm very happy with what I'm seeing in v11. Key and score editor improvements, global tracks, multiple side-chain, proper HiDPI scaling, supervision metering, better batch export... and a lite version of SpectraLayers? I use this one all the time for mangling sounds, it's an amazing powerful tool. Newcomers are lucky!

Also sticking to Cubase because of Dorico. Man, I can't wait for that sweet integration to finally happen. It will change my life forever if done right.


----------



## stigc56

Well it seems that the Visibility Tab now is synced with the track selected in the project, I think that's new.
EDITED: Well it's the same! The Visibility Tab IS synced with the Project but doesn't scroll to bring the selected in focus! With my 800 track template it's a lot of scrolling.


----------



## DR BOOWHO

So has Anybody had any luck using their 10.5 unused upgrade to go straight to 11. When I go to license activation it still says 10.5


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Pretty damn expensive update.


----------



## Rapollo

This is probably a horrificly dumb question but is there anyway to trial Cubase 11 before I actually buy the update? The trial page only has 10.5 - I guess it'll take them a bit of time to update it maybe


----------



## resonate

Rapollo said:


> This is probably a horrificly dumb question but is there anyway to trial Cubase 11 before I actually buy the update? The trial page only has 10.5 - I guess it'll take them a bit of time to update it maybe



Trial usually appears in December


----------



## funnybear

zolhof said:


> Also sticking to Cubase because of Dorico. Man, I can't wait for that sweet integration to finally happen. It will change my life forever if done right.



Yes agreed. That is definitely going to happen sooner or later (was an option on their feature request survey earlier in the year). Dorico is so much better than the Cubase score editor. Adding Dorico SE to Cubase would give them a great up-sale opportunity.


----------



## jonathanwright

Oddly, I can't find the new 'Squasher' plugin _anywhere_.


----------



## novaburst

So anyway I am just thinking of getting my hands on Cubase 10. Whaaaaatdid some one say Cubase 11 is out no way


----------



## Harzmusic

DR BOOWHO said:


> So has Anybody had any luck using their 10.5 unused upgrade to go straight to 11. When I go to license activation it still says 10.5


For me there was no indication of the grace period upgrade until I put in the code and actually upgraded the license. In the middle of it I got a message, that I'd get a Cubase 11 license instead of 10.5.

Worked like a charm. Haven't had a chance to check it out much and I'll keep using 10.0.60 for critical projects to be safe. I probably would not have paid full price for these features, as my workflow is solid as it is. But together with all the 10.5 features, for me this is a nice overall upgrade for 40 bucks.


----------



## sourcefor

Still have the dongle ughhh!


----------



## mscp

Is it me or the e-licenser control center is not establishing a connection with the server?


----------



## DR BOOWHO

Phil81 said:


> Is it me or the e-licenser control center is not establishing a connection with the server?


Looks like its down I just tried and got the same.


----------



## stigc56

Phil81 said:


> Is it me or the e-licenser control center is not establishing a connection with the server?


No it happened to me too. Running maintenance on E-licenser and a reboot was the cure.


----------



## musicboyy

Phil81 said:


> Is it me or the e-licenser control center is not establishing a connection with the server?


It's not just you. I haven't been able to activate my license all morning.


----------



## kC_

mine activated fine this morning, there is a post on their forums indicating they just cant keep up with the amount of activations this afternoon
*eLicenser Server Issues*

Report
Post by *Matthias Quellmann* » Wed Nov 11, 2020 2:38 pm

Hi all,

Please excuse the inconvenience. The servers are up and running, but there are currently just too many activation requests. Unfortunately we need to ask you for some patience.

All the best,
Matthias









Steinberg Forums


A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Allegro

Someone please tell me that they at least fixed the expression maps bug introduced in 10.5?









Steinberg Forums


A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.




japan.steinberg.net


----------



## NYC Composer

Anybody who updates from 10.5 to 11 on Mac, please let us know whether Metal improvements add any improvement to ASIO performance or only to snappiness in the GUI. Thanks!


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Allegro said:


> Someone please tell me that they at least fixed the expression maps bug introduced in 10.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg Forums
> 
> 
> A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan.steinberg.net



Wasn't aware of that bug - that would be a game changer for me.


----------



## David Kudell

Was really hoping they’d add a small feature that Logic has to show the VST instrument window of just the track you have selected (the link icon in Logic’s instrument window). Seems like such an easy thing and would save me like 100,000 key presses of constantly opening and closing VST instrument windows.


----------



## Hywel

This eLicenser not connecting thing is being a total pain. I think mine must have partially completed but then failed and now I can't even open my existing C 10.5 Pro copy. I keep getting the "No valid License Found" message when I try to start up.


----------



## J-M

Allegro said:


> Someone please tell me that they at least fixed the expression maps bug introduced in 10.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg Forums
> 
> 
> A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan.steinberg.net



There was a bug like this on 10.5? Seeing as my whole workflow depends on those I seriously hope they addressed this...no way I'm using my update otherwise!


----------



## mscp

thanks guys..I'll wait a bit for the servers to cool off.


----------



## Chris Hurst

Hywel said:


> This eLicenser not connecting thing is being a total pain. I think mine must have partially completed but then failed and now I can't even open my existing C 10.5 Pro copy. I keep getting the "No valid License Found" message when I try to start up.



Same for me...sigh.


----------



## Hywel

kC_ said:


> mine activated fine this morning, there is a post on their forums indicating they just cant keep up with the amount of activations this afternoon
> *eLicenser Server Issues*
> 
> Report
> Post by *Matthias Quellmann* » Wed Nov 11, 2020 2:38 pm
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Please excuse the inconvenience. The servers are up and running, but there are currently just too many activation requests. Unfortunately we need to ask you for some patience.
> 
> All the best,
> Matthias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg Forums
> 
> 
> A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinberg.net


The amount of activations has clearly taken them a bit by surprise then...


----------



## rgames

The stem export changes are good but it seems they still missed the most imporant part: auto-detecting what tracks have data and exporting only those.

It seems you still have to manually select the tracks. When you have a huge template that feeds a bunch of group channels for stems that's a pain. The code can absolutely do the detection and prevent you from missing that one stem that you forgot was active.

Still a useful update. But man, Steinberg really needs to add that functionality. I bet it's a one-hour feature add for someone who knows the code. I guess the guys who could push for that feature have assistants whom they can blame when it gets screwed up... And it's not an issue for the vast majority of Cubsae users. Alas.

rgames


----------



## MattBlostein

rgames said:


> The stem export changes are good but it seems they still missed the most imporant part: auto-detecting what tracks have data and exporting only those.
> 
> It seems you still have to manually select the tracks. When you have a huge template that feeds a bunch of group channels for stems that's a pain. The code can absolutely do the detection and prevent you from missing that one stem that you forgot was active.
> 
> Still a useful update. But man, Steinberg really needs to add that functionality. I bet it's a one-hour feature add for someone who knows the code. I guess the guys who could push for that feature have assistants whom they can blame when it gets screwed up... And it's not an issue for the vast majority of Cubsae users. Alas.
> 
> rgames


 I believe when you select a group channel to export you do not need to select the individual channels that feed it, unless you also wanted to export those individual channels separately from the group.


----------



## Kevperry777

Still no fullscreen on Mac. Sigh.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

J-M said:


> There was a bug like this on 10.5? Seeing as my whole workflow depends on those I seriously hope they addressed this...no way I'm using my update otherwise!


Seriously I was thinking of switching from Reaper to Cubase until I learned this. This is central.


----------



## Ben

Hywel said:


> This eLicenser not connecting thing is being a total pain. I think mine must have partially completed but then failed and now I can't even open my existing C 10.5 Pro copy. I keep getting the "No valid License Found" message when I try to start up.


Try to run the "Recover..." feature in the eLicenser Control Center.
It should fix that - after the first wave of activations are done and the activation server has usable response times again.


----------



## Pablocrespo

rgames said:


> The stem export changes are good but it seems they still missed the most imporant part: auto-detecting what tracks have data and exporting only those.
> 
> It seems you still have to manually select the tracks. When you have a huge template that feeds a bunch of group channels for stems that's a pain. The code can absolutely do the detection and prevent you from missing that one stem that you forgot was active.
> 
> Still a useful update. But man, Steinberg really needs to add that functionality. I bet it's a one-hour feature add for someone who knows the code. I guess the guys who could push for that feature have assistants whom they can blame when it gets screwed up... And it's not an issue for the vast majority of Cubsae users. Alas.
> 
> rgames



I think the changes fall short on several uses I can think of, but there is a workaround you can use:



it´s a bit cumbersome but can work, pair it with color selection and you can have more options.

I would have liked an option to render a group, and then the same group but only fx channels that are connected to that group, so I can have strings stems + string only fx stem, separated


----------



## rojarvi

So... Anyone succeeding in updating? Keeps failing on me so I was wondering if it's any use to retry every now and then or if I should just give up and cry.


----------



## Scamper

Many of the new features seem interesting or somewhat cool like the new visualizer/spectrum plugins, but not really that exciting. The possibility to separate vocals from the background audio is pretty wild though and seems to work alright:


Still, the only feature that I care about are the MIDI CC curves, but if I record the curves with my keyboard anyways, does it even matter?


----------



## mscp

rojarvi said:


> So... Anyone succeeding in updating? Keeps failing on me so I was wondering if it's any use to retry every now and then or if I should just give up and cry.


no dice here so far.


----------



## romplin

Has anyone tried the new scaling which can also scale 150% in Windows 10?

How does it look and work for plugins?

How does Cubase self look scaled?


----------



## Chris Hurst

Phil81 said:


> no dice here so far.



I followed the recover process in the ELC and it worked.


----------



## Pietro

rgames said:


> The stem export changes are good but it seems they still missed the most imporant part: auto-detecting what tracks have data and exporting only those.



Obviously not a permanent solution, but you can use a logical preset in a macro (select empty tracks + disable track) to disable all empty tracks before rendering and this way make them no longer show up in the mixdown channel selection.

Would be an obvious thing to add to the new stem mixdown, I agree.

- Piotr


----------



## stigc56

Still not possible to select Instrument tracks in the Project Logical Editor!


----------



## mscp

Chris Hurst said:


> I followed the recover process in the ELC and it worked.



here it gives me an error...and claims that it could be because it failed in establishing a connection with the server...yes...the recovery! hehe.


----------



## zolhof

Steinberg should host the eLicenser data in the same server used for payment. That one is always up and running despite "too many requests".

I feel bad for folks unable to even open previous versions. Get your shit together, Steinberg, it's almost 2021.


----------



## Allegro

rgames said:


> The stem export changes are good but it seems they still missed the most imporant part: auto-detecting what tracks have data and exporting only those.



I just watched a video of Greg explaining exactly that. It isn't a perfect solution but good enough imo if you assign it to a key command.
From 4:23 onwards:


----------



## Andy_P

Steinberg literally handing customers over to Presonus. I was excited about the update but can not believe there is still no trackpad pinch zoom function, can not turn off right zone browser preload function (Can turn off in media bay why not here too?)
You lose some of the left side of Sampler control (Normal,warp,slice part) if your right zone browser is a bit large and only way to see what is there is to shrink the browser, you can not just scroll it left right.
No plugin window follow track option, everything is more complicated, more clicks than it needs to be. Just look at how clip gain works in Studio One and how it is in Cubase.
I guess it is OK if you are used to it for years but coming from a neat Logic or workflow driven Studio One it is a chaotic mess.


----------



## resonate

Hywel said:


> This eLicenser not connecting thing is being a total pain. I think mine must have partially completed but then failed and now I can't even open my existing C 10.5 Pro copy. I keep getting the "No valid License Found" message when I try to start up.



yeah, same here. No C10 license on my usb key now....

Edit: C11 License arrived.


----------



## Ben

romplin said:


> Has anyone tried the new scaling which can also scale 150%?
> 
> How does it look and work for plugins?
> 
> How does Cubase self look scaled?


It's so great on my 32'' 4k screen. Was the biggest issue for me with previous Cubase versions...


----------



## Hywel

Ben said:


> Try to run the "Recover..." feature in the eLicenser Control Center.
> It should fix that - after the first wave of activations are done and the activation server has usable response times again.


I have tried this a couple of times now but it still fails with the error message shown...


----------



## zvenx

@rgames... if you choose hide tracks with visibility and in multiple sync it with the projects you only see those that have data in it.
rsp


----------



## Ben

Hywel said:


> I have tried this a couple of times now but it still fails with the error message shown...


Seems like the servers are still overloaded. We have contacted Steinberg today regarding these issues, and they told us that the eLicenser server is currently running hot. I'm sure they are on it, might take a little time...


----------



## dcoscina

meh, I tried it. CPU was going nuts with only 2 instances of AR1 loaded... notation editor doesn't look any better than Cubase 10... still convoluted.


----------



## Hywel

Finally license activated and cubase recovered... phew. Sweating there for a few hours...


----------



## Pietro

stigc56 said:


> Still not possible to select Instrument tracks in the Project Logical Editor!



They are recognized as Midi tracks. Unless you use both Midi tracks and Instrument tracks and only want to select Instrument tracks, that's more complicated, but then you could also filter by name and have something in the name of midi tracks, that makes them separate from Instrument tracks.

- Piotr


----------



## rojarvi

We are lucky they did not program Fortnite servers or it would be limited to 5 players.


----------



## Sheridan

I guess we will know tomorrow, but the suspense is killing me: has anyone tried Cubase 11 (or 10.5 for that matter) on Big Sur beta yet?


----------



## Grizzlymv

MattBlostein said:


> Just installed Cubase 11 on my Mac. So far the interface is really snappy and sharp . The media bay & track preset load times are much improved which is a biggie for me. The new analyzer plugin is great, reminds me of Pinguin. Looking forward to the new export functions, no more need to have duplicate reverbs, etc on every stem bus...


Nice to hear that. Did they fixed the group and sends mapping with the track presets? I mean, does it retain them when you load a track preset?


----------



## Rob Elliott

zvenx said:


> @rgames... if you choose hide tracks with visibility and in multiple sync it with the projects you only see those that have data in it.
> rsp


That's cool!!!!

Anyone tried the scaling in W10?

Just the export ease/elegance AND midi new curves tools (like automation) - worth the price of admission!

Will update as soon as this project is out the door (couple days).


----------



## resonate

jpb007.uk said:


> Biggest bug for anyone using external mixers and MIDI fader devices, is that whenever an Instrument track is enabled or disabled, that Cubase / NUendo will randomly re-assign any old MixConsole device to the CC, which renders the mixer useless as the control will manipulate the wrong MixConsole devices.
> 
> We spend hours literally fixing this each week by changing Cubase's random assignments in Studio -> Generic Remote mapping. Saving the changes makes no difference and Cubase still randomly re-assigns the settings.
> Cubase 11 still appears to have this bug !!



Hey, i have some good news!

Installed C11 on Mac, and it seems like it remembers the correct Quick controls of disabled instruments when you re-enable them after saving in disabled state! So you can actually build a template with disabled tracks and quick controls now. 

I wrote about it here: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1063843#p1063843.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Hmm, there doesn't seem any overhaul of the general, tired GUI. Disappointing. See no reason to jump back from Studio One 5.1 which is such a joy to use.


----------



## J-M

Ben said:


> It's so great on my 32'' 4k screen. Was the biggest issue for me with previous Cubase versions...



I happen to have a screen with exactly the same specs, so that's nice at least...!


----------



## EgM

Why is Steinberg still doing planned release dates? They clearly have nothing to offer, they have years of bugs not fixed, UI that needs a total redo.

150$ CAD$ for this? Disappointing.


----------



## rgames

Pietro said:


> Obviously not a permanent solution, but you can use a logical preset in a macro (select empty tracks + disable track) to disable all empty tracks before rendering and this way make them no longer show up in the mixdown channel selection.
> 
> Would be an obvious thing to add to the new stem mixdown, I agree.
> 
> - Piotr


I use PLE presets to show/hide MIDI and audio tracks with data but I don't know how to tell it to hide inactive group channels or inactive VST instrument channels. Can you point me to an example of how to do that? I didn't think that was possible.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## samphony

Phil81 said:


> If only S1 had surround support, and video tracks, I'd have made the move a long time ago.


Just be patient! They cannot put every feature into one update


----------



## rgames

zvenx said:


> @rgames... if you choose hide tracks with visibility and in multiple sync it with the projects you only see those that have data in it.
> rsp


Yeah I do that but it doesn't work with group channels or VST instrument outputs. At least not for me. Can you do that? The show/hide track features only work for tracks with MIDI and audio data, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## matthieuL

Have they restored the use of mousewheel for dropdowmn menus (quantization, instrument, etc) ? It's broken since 10.5.20


----------



## jaketanner

Are new version upgrades usually $99? And half are $49? I’m new to Cubase and wondering if this is the norm. Thanks.


----------



## rgames

Allegro said:


> I just watched a video of Greg explaining exactly that. It isn't a perfect solution but good enough imo if you assign it to a key command.
> From 4:23 onwards:



Yeah that helps for some projects but that still doesn't work for group tracks or VST outputs because they don't have any "events". Same problem I noted above.

The only way that would work for an orchestral template is if you have one instrument track for every instrument. That's possible for small templates but wouldn't work for large ones (maybe 200+ tracks).


----------



## jules

EgM said:


> Why is Steinberg still doing planned release dates? They clearly have nothing to offer, they have years of bugs not fixed, UI that needs a total redo.
> 
> 150$ CAD$ for this? Disappointing.


Probably because they're not backed to apple. There's a lot to like in this update (supervision is fantastic, among other things). The ui is really messy in some places, that's true (that mediabay is awfull, i just hate it and the Chord Pads window, with those settings here and there needs an overhaul...)


----------



## rojarvi

If you have not started to update yet, I'd suggest DO NOT start it now. Like others have reported here, your existing license may end up in "Transfer pending" state which cannot be fixed because license servers cannot be reached. Happened to me as well and now there is no valid license on my eLicenser.


----------



## AdamKmusic

jaketanner said:


> Are new version upgrades usually $99? And half are $49? I’m new to Cubase and wondering if this is the norm. Thanks.



I found this in a thread about a 50% sale on upgrades so assume the normal price from a .5 version to a whole number is normally $100


----------



## David Kudell

How is the historical stability of Cubase updates? I’m newer to Cubase but in general I never update critical software until at least the first one or two point updates. Especially Adobe products.


----------



## Pietro

Ben said:


> It's so great on my 32'' 4k screen. Was the biggest issue for me with previous Cubase versions...
> [/
> 
> 
> rgames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that helps for some projects but that still doesn't work for group tracks or VST outputs because they don't have any "events". Same problem I noted above.
> 
> The only way that would work for an orchestral template is if you have one instrument track for every instrument. That's possible for small templates but wouldn't work for large ones (maybe 200+ tracks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that for large ones. 200+ tracks. PC with 128GB of RAM. Solves the vst output issue (and maaaaany more).
> 
> Unfortunately I don't see a solution for group tracks or outputs as they can have no events and still have audio going.
> 
> There is an after export solution, for deleting silent wave files by running a script in the export folder. But I couldn't find it in anywhere public.
> 
> - Piotr
Click to expand...


----------



## lucor

David Kudell said:


> How is the historical stability of Cubase updates? I’m newer to Cubase but in general I never update critical software until at least the first one or two point updates. Especially Adobe products.



From my own experience, I can't recall ever having any major problems (been using it since version 7 / 2012). Also, new versions don't override the old ones, instead you'll have both versions installed and can easily fire up the old one if there are problems with the new version.


----------



## mscp

Any ETA on when Steinberg's servers will be fully functioning again?


----------



## EricBarndollar

David Kudell said:


> How is the historical stability of Cubase updates? I’m newer to Cubase but in general I never update critical software until at least the first one or two point updates. Especially Adobe products.



I've definitely had a few issues with older projects I created in Cubase 10 crashing when opened in 10.5. It should be relatively safe to install (since you keep the old version) and start testing out, but I wouldn't switch over any existing production projects.


----------



## Pazpatu

rojarvi said:


> If you have not started to update yet, I'd suggest DO NOT start it now. Like others have reported here, your existing license may end up in "Transfer pending" state which cannot be fixed because license servers cannot be reached. Happened to me as well and now there is no valid license on my eLicenser.


Same problem here 😬


----------



## Pietro

David Kudell said:


> How is the historical stability of Cubase updates?



Not great, not terrible. But worth to wait before fully switching. Your current instalation will continue to work as usual though. 

- Piotr


----------



## Germain B

In the Steinberg Downlad Assistant, the 'recommended' Cubase 11's download is between 500 and 600 mo. Is it going to download more things during installation ?


----------



## Dewdman42

Bottom line with Steinberg is that its an expensive program to keep using. Its practically the same as a subscription plan that costs somewhere between 50-100 bucks a year. If you ski this update, they will make you may extra on the next upgrade or the one after that..you won't save any money by waiting. Sooner or later they will take the money from you to upgrade Cubase. Your only choice really is to either stick with whatever version you have indefinitely forever and never update again...or you might as well just go ahead and update, because they will charge double on the next upgrade if you skip this one. 

It does give me pause. I bought cubase a year or two ago as an experiment...and frankly...I never use it. I always revert back to LogicPro. Cubase does have some compelling features, but it underwhelmed me more than I thought it would and I just keep trying it out and then going "meh"... particularly not when its going to cost me hundred bucks a year to keep up with the updates.. and I agree with others..practically none of the updates in v11 are of any value to me. The one thing that might be something is that they are properly supporting Metal now. Ok, but hardly worth $100 to me. I dunno. I will wait a bit. If they fixed the Expression map problems then Maybe I'll pony up the $100 begrudgingly, but from my part...my experiment with Cubase has proven to be kind of expensive and under utilized. If Cubase ever becomes much more compelling in the future then I will consider whatever ridiculous upgrade price they will require for me to skip a few release cycles and get up to date.


----------



## resonate

matthieuL said:


> Have they restored the use of mousewheel for dropdowmn menus (quantization, instrument, etc) ? It's broken since 10.5.20



Mousewheel works for quantization menu in arrange screen for sure. Do not know about any others, as I am a Cubase newbie


----------



## resonate

Looks like no problem with Expression maps with C11 and Windows at least........ https://japan.steinberg.net/forums/...id=f7852bba52bcc691e8058cad45b9447b&start=150, Can anyone confirm?


----------



## kitekrazy

So how do I get my Cubase 11 license. I bought the 10.5 upgrade and never registered it. Do I put the 10.5 code in the Steinberg site under Register eLicenser / software & Enter Download Access Code?


----------



## Ben

I have been running Cubase 11 on Windows 10 now for about a month, and so far I haven't had any major issues nor stability issues.
My experience with 11 so far is way better then the release of 10.0 and 10.5


----------



## Bollen

Dewdman42 said:


> Bottom line with Steinberg is that its an expensive program to keep using. Its practically the same as a subscription plan that costs somewhere between 50-100 bucks a year. If you ski this update, they will make you may extra on the next upgrade or the one after that..you won't save any money by waiting. Sooner or later they will take the money from you to upgrade Cubase. Your only choice really is to either stick with whatever version you have indefinitely forever and never update again...or you might as well just go ahead and update, because they will charge double on the next upgrade if you skip this one.
> 
> It does give me pause. I bought cubase a year or two ago as an experiment...and frankly...I never use it. I always revert back to LogicPro. Cubase does have some compelling features, but it underwhelmed me more than I thought it would and I just keep trying it out and then going "meh"... particularly not when its going to cost me hundred bucks a year to keep up with the updates.. and I agree with others..practically none of the updates in v11 are of any value to me. The one thing that might be something is that they are properly supporting Metal now. Ok, but hardly worth $100 to me. I dunno. I will wait a bit. If they fixed the Expression map problems then Maybe I'll pony up the $100 begrudgingly, but from my part...my experiment with Cubase has proven to be kind of expensive and under utilized. If Cubase ever becomes much more compelling in the future then I will consider whatever ridiculous upgrade price they will require for me to skip a few release cycles and get up to date.


I tend to update every 3 versions and wait for about a month before a new release for the special offer. That way it only costs me about £80 every 3 years or more... I agree with you, it's not worth updating every year and that way I'm always running the most stable version!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Pretty underwhelming major release. The score editor updates will be interesting to check out, but I can't believe they haven't improved the main track inspector with its mess of an accordion. Ah well, probably good I moved to Logic - especially with the performance gains the next-gen Macs will get with Apple silicon. Don't think any other DAW will be able to perform at that level.


----------



## Dewdman42

Ben said:


> I have been running Cubase 11 on Windows 10 now for about a month, and so far I haven't had any major issues nor stability issues.
> My experience with 11 so far is way better then the release of 10.0 and 10.5



Ben, is there any concern about these elicensor issues people are talking about? Is some kind of licensor update going to effect Vepro and VSL stuff?


----------



## Dewdman42

Bollen said:


> I tend to update every 3 versions and wait for about a month before a new release for the special offer. That way it only costs me about £80 every 3 years or more... I agree with you, it's not worth updating every year and that way I'm always running the most stable version!



I don't remember seeing any special offer a month ago that would have allowed an update from 9.5 to 11 for 80 "bucks". Can you refer me to a history of this? if so I will follow the same strategy, but I haven't observed that since I joined the Cubase train two years ago.


----------



## rojarvi

ka00 said:


> License server finally worked after hours of manual reattempts.



Thanks for updating - no luck here yet but apparently it can pay off to keep trying. Sometimes Recover process gets further. In matter of fact, now my eLicenser Control Center changed the product to "Cubase Pro 11" (updating from 10.0) but it still says "Steinberg, Transfer pending". I'll try left-handed click next.


----------



## Ben

Dewdman42 said:


> Ben, is there any concern about these elicensor issues people are talking about? Is some kind of licensor update going to effect Vepro and VSL stuff?


No, this has no side effects on your setup. Only license activation has response issues due to the high amount of activations today.
We had a few reports from our users that also experience activation problems, therefore we are currently in close contact with Steinberg.
Hopefully this is resolved soon.


----------



## C.Franzén

Personally I'm not looking for a ton of new features. my main concern is just that it will run really stable, and be effective in how much it can handle.


----------



## Virtuoso

Ben said:


> Hopefully this is resolved soon.


I REALLY wish you guys used a different system. The eLicenser is such a piece of sh1t that it even makes iLok look good!  

I've been trying to upgrade my licence for 3 hours without any success. I think the server must be running on a Raspberry Pi using a 28kbps dial-up modem connection.


----------



## Ben

I think this update is pretty amazing, at least for me - I've been waiting for some of this features really long.

- automation curves in the Midi editor
- way better HiDPI handling in Windows, including displaying of all plugins
- few smaller improvements that are so much better
- dynamic EQ

And quite some people will no longer need a pro license, because Artist has got ARA support, the voice tune thingy, unlimited audio and midi tracks.

I stayed with Cubase 9.5 for a long time because 10 and 10.5 crashed all the time for me. But after I got a 4k screen earlier this year I migrated to 10.5.2+
11 on the other hand works so smooth that I don't think twice about migrating to it.


----------



## Virtuoso




----------



## kC_

just in case it helps anyone with the install

if you already have 10.5, and all the factory content installed then in download assistant dont click on cubase 11" click on "cubase pro 11 update" and download all of the things in there 

another useful tip to save you moving factory content afterwards in library manager is to NOT install the factory directly from download assistant (as it will just install the content silently to the default location on drive C
instead wait for it to finsih downloading, then close out of download assistant, and browse to the files in explorer, double click them and you will get the option of where you want the content installed to


----------



## brek

Dewdman42 said:


> I don't remember seeing any special offer a month ago that would have allowed an update from 9.5 to 11 for 80 "bucks". Can you refer me to a history of this? if so I will follow the same strategy, but I haven't observed that since I joined the Cubase train two years ago.



They do a 50% off updates sale in the summer. You can purchase the update and wait until the next version comes and you'll be updated to that version.

This only works if you skip an update.

To me this is a somewhat frustrating update from Steinberg, especially considering the outstanding bugs. The export features may be worth the price of admission, but my faith is waning.


----------



## Monkberry

Virtuoso said:


> I REALLY wish you guys used a different system. The eLicenser is such a piece of sh1t that it even makes iLok look good!
> 
> I've been trying to upgrade my licence for 3 hours without any success. I think the server must be running on a Raspberry Pi using a 28kbps dial-up modem connection.


I'm on 9 hours with no success. I'm done trying. The whole Steinberg downloader /eLicenser system is a load of slop.


----------



## Dewdman42

brek said:


> They do a 50% off updates sale in the summer. You can purchase the update and wait until the next version comes and you'll be updated to that version.
> 
> This only works if you skip an update.
> 
> To me this is a somewhat frustrating update from Steinberg, especially considering the outstanding bugs. The export features may be worth the price of admission, but my faith is waning.



I don't remember seeing that. do you have any link that can show me the last time it was done? It must be done quietly? I would definitely choose that option myself..

it sounds like you are saying...that basically in the past some people have been able to buy an update in the summer, 6 months after it was originally available, but its late enough that when when the next update comes you get grandfathered up to the next one. Yea? When you say 50% off, 50% off of what? If you are two releases behind, then 50% of double is still full price. 

I need to see more information about that.. I would definitely choose that option if its real...


----------



## kC_

Monkberry said:


> I'm on 9 hours with no success. I'm done trying. The whole Steinberg downloader /eLicenser system is a load of slop.


it was actually really slick first thing when released, downloaded/purchased/activated really quick & easy.... i guess it just crashed as more people tried throughout the day, yes it is a mess right now, but im sure theyll sort it


----------



## rojarvi

After numerous clicks on "Recover" and the process always ending up in failure notice my eLicenser now says it has Cubase Pro 11 on it. So, even on failure it does _something, _which in case of SW licenses is not very reassuring. MySteinberg account says I have 10 on my eLicenser. I'm not sure what I have where and what would be the correct next step - in eLicenser Control Center "Enter Activation Code" has not succeeded a single time and neither has Recovery.

Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow and try Maintenance again if Steinberg reboot their modem by then.


----------



## brek

Dewdman42 said:


> I don't remember seeing that. do you have any link that can show me the last time it was done? It must be done quietly? I would definitely choose that option myself..
> 
> it sounds like you are saying...that basically in the past some people have been able to buy an update in the summer, 6 months after it was originally available, but its late enough that when when the next update comes you get grandfathered up to the next one. Yea? When you say 50% off, 50% off of what? If you are two releases behind, then 50% of double is still full price.
> 
> I need to see more information about that.. I would definitely choose that option if its real...




In a June 2019 sale, I paid $50 to update C9.5 to C10 (newest version at the time), but I did not activate the code at the time. In November, C10.5 came out and I used the activation code, which grandfathered me up to C10.5.
So in effect, I updated two versions for $50 instead of $160.

Looks like the sales they did this year were only 40% off.


----------



## Drjay

kitekrazy said:


> So how do I get my Cubase 11 license. I bought the 10.5 upgrade and never registered it. Do I put the 10.5 code in the Steinberg site under Register eLicenser / software & Enter Download Access Code?


Same question here. I actually thought you would have to enter the activation code in the elicense control center. I‘m a little hesitant, since this is my first update and I don‘t want to to do it the wrong way.


----------



## richard kurek

Drjay said:


> Same question here. I actually thought you would have to enter the activation code in the elicense control center. I‘m a little hesitant, since this is my first update and I don‘t want to to do it the wrong way.


they changed things you get a code and put it in your downloader you can see this on top left , this will generate a code for e-licenser , at the same time gives you an option to activate right away , when you select activate it opens up e-licenser with code loaded , the rest is straight forward


----------



## Dewdman42

brek said:


> In a June 2019 sale, I paid $50 to update C9.5 to C10 (newest version at the time), but I did not activate the code at the time. In November, C10.5 came out and I used the activation code, which grandfathered me up to C10.5.
> So in effect, I updated two versions for $50 instead of $160.
> 
> Looks like the sales they did this year were only 40% off.



last June 2019 I read reports that 50% discount was not for updates, only new purchases. Do you have any links describing 50% off on updates?

I see your point about also needing to buy the update late, on sale...and don't activate it until right before the next release comes out......nice little trick... Way too much to think about for me though...


----------



## rojarvi

Drjay said:


> Same question here. I actually thought you would have to enter the activation code in the elicense control center. I‘m a little hesitant, since this is my first update and I don‘t want to to do it the wrong way.



I have 10.0 and bought upgrade in around May when it was on sale. Now I entered the Activation Code in eLicenser Control Center and ended up in this mess of license being in transfer. But, with relentlessly hitting Recover the Cubase 11 license appeared on my USB eLicenser. Then, it appears the Step 5 of the Maintenance task syncs your license data between USB eLicenser and MySteinberg - luckily, I just had Step 5 succeed and can also see Cubase 11 on MySteinberg. So, I think I can confirm you can enter the Activation Code in eLicenser Control Center as well. At least that's the only place I entered it. Just don't do it now, wait for a day or two...


----------



## mscp

Monkberry said:


> I'm on 9 hours with no success. I'm done trying. The whole Steinberg downloader /eLicenser system is a load of slop.




same. shouldn't have gone with the flow. I had always updated things after a few months. relapse.


----------



## Germain B

Dewdman42 said:


> Do you have any links describing 50% off on updates?


I did get the update from 10 to 10.5 on discount. Can't recall if it was 50% but I got it for 30€. (No link to prove it, though.)
I was holding on it until today... I mean tomorrow (hopefully) as I couldn't get it activated today...

Edit : After checking, it was 35,99 €, beginning of July.


----------



## Bollen

Dewdman42 said:


> last June 2019 I read reports that 50% discount was not for updates, only new purchases. Do you have any links describing 50% off on updates?
> 
> I see your point about also needing to buy the update late, on sale...and don't activate it until right before the next release comes out......nice little trick... Way too much to think about for me though...


I upgraded from 7.5 to 10.5, maybe a few moths ago (I'm not good at telling time) and it cost me £80. Any links wouldn't exist any more because the promotion has ended. However, I heard about it because I'm subscribed to the Steinberg Newsletter and they're constantly sending offers.


----------



## Dewdman42

So... if I have this right...if I want to try this approach...I should definitely not upgrade to 11. wait until next summer..hopefully there will be a discount on Cubase11 update. At that point I can buy it...then don't activate it yet...just hang on to the activation code...and wait until just before 11.5 comes out...then finally activate it..and then I will have C11 and grandfathered to 11.5, for half the price compared to today. Presuming Steinberg continues to have a sales model where they can't really keep track of when we actually bought it but only when we activated it, as the grandfathering date...

Do I have that right? Might be worth a try.

That's a double savings because from the sounds of it... since you get the upgrade for half off, but you're also getting away with skipping an update by hanging on to the activation code for some months so they won't be able to charge you double for the upgrade.

In other words.. let's say I'm at version 10.5 now. The cost in front of me is $99 to get to v11. In a year it will be another cost to get to 11.5, $69 based on how much it was for 10.5. So that's $169 (relative to my last paid update which was a year ago today. So $169 per 2 years. 

Or...I can wait until next summer, buy v11 for ~$50...then wait to authorize until November 2021 and then I will essentially have skipped v11, and I'll be on 11.5 at that time, total cost less then 1/3 of normal, $50 per two years. 

I'm in...

Unless of course they introduce some new feature in v11, which they didn't, which compels me to go ahead and pay the full price... but they didn't really as far as I can see...


----------



## Germain B

Yep. Can't confirm from my own experience, yet (because it's the first time I do that and couldn't activate...), but seems that a lot of people does that all the time.
If everything goes fine, I'll update from 10 to 11 for 36€.


----------



## DR BOOWHO

Dewdman42 said:


> So... if I have this right...if I want to try this approach...I should definitely not upgrade to 11. wait until next summer..hopefully there will be a discount on Cubase11 update. At that point I can buy it...then don't activate it yet...just hang on to the activation code...and wait until just before 11.5 comes out...then finally activate it..and then I will have C11 and grandfathered to 11.5, for half the price compared to today. Presuming Steinberg continues to have a sales model where they can't really keep track of when we actually bought it but only when we activated it, as the grandfathering date...
> 
> Do I have that right? Might be worth a try.
> 
> That's a double savings because from the sounds of it... since you get the upgrade for half off, but you're also getting away with skipping an update by hanging on to the activation code for some months so they won't be able to charge you double for the upgrade.
> 
> In other words.. let's say I'm at version 10.5 now. The cost in front of me is $99 to get to v11. In a year it will be another cost to get to 11.5, $69 based on how much it was for 10.5. So that's $169 (relative to my last paid update which was a year ago today. So $169 per 2 years.
> 
> Or...I can wait until next summer, buy v11 for ~$50...then wait to authorize until November 2021 and then I will essentially have skipped v11, and I'll be on 11.5 at that time, total cost less then 1/3 of normal, $50 per two years.
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> Unless of course they introduce some new feature in v11, which they didn't, which compels me to go ahead and pay the full price... but they didn't really as far as I can see...


This was the email sent out 2nd july this year


----------



## Bollen

Dewdman42 said:


> So... if I have this right...if I want to try this approach...I should definitely not upgrade to 11. wait until next summer..hopefully there will be a discount on Cubase11 update. At that point I can buy it...then don't activate it yet...just hang on to the activation code...and wait until just before 11.5 comes out...then finally activate it..and then I will have C11 and grandfathered to 11.5, for half the price compared to today. Presuming Steinberg continues to have a sales model where they can't really keep track of when we actually bought it but only when we activated it, as the grandfathering date...
> 
> Do I have that right? Might be worth a try.
> 
> That's a double savings because from the sounds of it... since you get the upgrade for half off, but you're also getting away with skipping an update by hanging on to the activation code for some months so they won't be able to charge you double for the upgrade.
> 
> In other words.. let's say I'm at version 10.5 now. The cost in front of me is $99 to get to v11. In a year it will be another cost to get to 11.5, $69 based on how much it was for 10.5. So that's $169 (relative to my last paid update which was a year ago today. So $169 per 2 years.
> 
> Or...I can wait until next summer, buy v11 for ~$50...then wait to authorize until November 2021 and then I will essentially have skipped v11, and I'll be on 11.5 at that time, total cost less then 1/3 of normal, $50 per two years.
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> Unless of course they introduce some new feature in v11, which they didn't, which compels me to go ahead and pay the full price... but they didn't really as far as I can see...


I can't speak of this method, I skip 3 versions and buy the upgrade for the last version before release i.e. since 11 is coming out, I would have bought 10.5... And then I'll wait another 3 years to buy 13.5 a month or two before 14 comes out...


----------



## mscp

What pisses me off:

1. They were unable to send everyone a message apologising for the inconvenience;
2. They haven't posted anything about when this could be fixed;

Are they severely understaffed? Or is it sheer disrespect? I don't think it's too hard to post something on Facebook or elsewhere is it (to keep us updated)?


----------



## Dewdman42

Bollen said:


> I can't speak of this method, I skip 3 versions and buy the upgrade for the last version before release i.e. since 11 is coming out, I would have bought 10.5... And then I'll wait another 3 years to buy 13.5 a month or two before 14 comes out...



ok but when you skip more versions, don't they charge more for the update (before applying the 40% discount)? Seems to me that will get back to not worth waiting longer then every other year.


----------



## Bollen

Dewdman42 said:


> ok but when you skip more versions, don't they charge more for the update (before applying the 40% discount)? Seems to me that will get back to not worth waiting longer then every other year.


Yes they do, it is cheaper to update from the previous version, but they have a cut off point i.e. it's not exponential...


----------



## synthetic

I wouldn't upgrade today. I just tried it and eLicenser ate the Cubase 11 and 10.5 licenses. So I'm dead in the water until they replace the gerbil running their eLicenser server. (And it's night there, probably everyone has gone home for the day?)


----------



## kC_

Phil81 said:


> What pisses me off:
> 
> 1. They were unable to send everyone a message apologising for the inconvenience;
> 2. They haven't posted anything about when this could be fixed;
> 
> Are they severely understaffed? Or is it sheer disrespect? I don't think it's too hard to post something on Facebook or elsewhere is it (to keep us updated)?


the did post on the official forums https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=307&t=202023

but been no updates since with any explanation or ETA or anything


----------



## jononotbono

Holy tits! Cubase 11 looks amazing! Firstly, and something I have been bitching about for a loooong time is not being able to have markers visible in the Key Editor. Now all Global tracks can be show in the key editor! This is worth the upgrade alone.

But then the Markers have Marker lines (like Pro Tools). Brilliant and welcome.

Automation bezier curves for CC editing. Pitch quantise options in CC lanes.

Stem bouncing options (that are long overdue)!

Optimised for METAL GFX with Mac. We'll see and can only hope the cursor is now smooth at last. 

And last but not least, the Sampler Track has been updated.

This is a great update and can only hope it's stable!


----------



## ratherbirds

There are still license update issues. It's painful for paid software. No problem for the credit card debit .


----------



## kC_

the spectral layers is some total voodoo magic too, even though this is the cutdown version it does the vocal/music separation thing via ARA and works really well, especially well on Live recordings to get rid of the spill down the vocal mic's

dom shows how to use it here 

but im not really using it to separate in such a drastic manor, more as a super gate for live gig vocal mics...... Wasnt expecting this, but really pleased with the addition...

almost makes live vocal mics sound like they were in a separate room! spill be gone!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

One of the more annoying things still doesn't seem fixed: "Mouse wheel still controls fader movement in Cubase mixer in Cubase 11!"


----------



## mscp

kC_ said:


> the did post on the official forums https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=307&t=202023
> 
> but been no updates since with any explanation or ETA or anything



but on their page, facebook account, etc... nada.

oh well.


----------



## jaketanner

AdamKmusic said:


> I found this in a thread about a 50% sale on upgrades so assume the normal price from a .5 version to a whole number is normally $100


I think I'm gonna sell my Cubase then...this update doesn't interest me and certainly not for $100...thanks for the info.


----------



## ratherbirds

Since the errors in updating my licenses for version 11, I no longer have any license on my dongle and no longer have access to Cubase 10.5. It's unbearable. What is the procedure to get by now? Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## styledelk

Not getting in the global tracks in the lower key editor is annoying. I feel like I'm giving something up going fullscreen and not seeing the rest of the tracks in context.
And when I'm in the key editor, the global tracks are usually sitting up at the top, either out of eyeshot, or worse, competing for real estate with other global tracks I have in the split.
I guess I could just put the globals split down on the bottom instead.


----------



## rojarvi

ratherbirds said:


> Since the errors in updating my licenses for version 11, I no longer have any license on my dongle and no longer have access to Cubase 10.5. It's unbearable. What is the procedure to get by now? Anyone else had the same problem?



Keep hitting "Recover" in eLicenser Control Center until it succeeds.


----------



## jononotbono

styledelk said:


> Not getting in the global tracks in the lower key editor is annoying. I feel like I'm giving something up going fullscreen and not seeing the rest of the tracks in context.



Why would you need them in the Lower zone? Put them at top of the project window, using the track divide list so they are visible at the top, project window underneath and if you are inclined to use the lower zone, then have the lower zone at the bottom. Then you have everything on one screen. It's already all there.


----------



## styledelk

jononotbono said:


> Why would you need them in the Lower zone? Put them at top of the project window, using the track divide list so they are visible at the top, project window underneath and if you are inclined to use the lower zone, then have the lower zone at the bottom. Then you have everything on one screen. It's already all there.



It literally makes me move my eyes up and down to the top of the screen and back to the bottom of the screen constantly. And I'd rather not cover up the rest of the tracks and lose "the current edit" while looking at the context of all of the tracks.

I know, I'm nitpicking. The split just feels like a hack. Maybe I'll learn to use the full screen key editor now like a big boy.


----------



## ratherbirds

That the license for version 11 is slow to activate, I don't mind, but that we end up with no license at all while using this "eLC", it is inadmissible, quality 0. Fortunately I do not use it not in concert, a meeting that cannot be postponed.


----------



## kC_

ratherbirds said:


> That the license for version 11 is slow to activate, I don't mind, but that we end up with no license at all while using this "eLC", it is inadmissible, quality 0. Fortunately I do not use it not in concert, a meeting that cannot be postponed.


anyone that would.. certainly wouldnt be running a day1 update on a production system


----------



## Fitz

kC_ said:


> anyone that would.. certainly wouldnt be running a day1 update on a production system


Why is this board always so snarky? 

you can still download 11 along side to test on the system, 10.5 will remain perfectly fine, which is what many do in a production system.


----------



## R. Soul

Has anyone tried the new 'exporting stems with included sends' feature?

If that works as intended, that alone could be reason to upgrade for me, as it would be a huge timesaver. Currently, I muted all groups but one, in order to export the group (including sends), and when you have to do that over and over, it takes up a lot of time.


----------



## resonate

except when they take your old license off your usb key, so you have none and cannot run any version  They did that to mine, but I got it back after an hour.


----------



## DovesGoWest

David Kudell said:


> Was really hoping they’d add a small feature that Logic has to show the VST instrument window of just the track you have selected (the link icon in Logic’s instrument window). Seems like such an easy thing and would save me like 100,000 key presses of constantly opening and closing VST instrument windows.


If you display right hand bar, show instruments then which ever track you click on it scrolls to highlights the instruments in the right hand pane. You can also change the quick controls of the instrument without opening it


----------



## jafhouse

ratherbirds said:


> There are still license update issues. It's painful for paid software. No problem for the credit card debit .


Same issues...trying to upgrade from 10.5 to 11


----------



## DovesGoWest

Andy_P said:


> Steinberg literally handing customers over to Presonus. I was excited about the update but can not believe there is still no trackpad pinch zoom function, can not turn off right zone browser preload function (Can turn off in media bay why not here too?)
> You lose some of the left side of Sampler control (Normal,warp,slice part) if your right zone browser is a bit large and only way to see what is there is to shrink the browser, you can not just scroll it left right.
> No plugin window follow track option, everything is more complicated, more clicks than it needs to be. Just look at how clip gain works in Studio One and how it is in Cubase.
> I guess it is OK if you are used to it for years but coming from a neat Logic or workflow driven Studio One it is a chaotic mess.


Clip gain is easy, mouse over audio clip drag line down


----------



## Michael Antrum

Phil81 said:


> What pisses me off:
> 
> 1. They were unable to send everyone a message apologising for the inconvenience;
> 2. They haven't posted anything about when this could be fixed;
> 
> Are they severely understaffed? Or is it sheer disrespect? I don't think it's too hard to post something on Facebook or elsewhere is it (to keep us updated)?



Actually, Steinberg have outsourced the support department to a religious order of Trappist monks who have taken a vow of silence and the monastery has really poor WiFi.....


----------



## Allegro

DovesGoWest said:


> Clip gain is easy, mouse over audio clip drag line down


You might wanna check out how clip gain envelopes work in Studio One.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Allegro said:


> You might wanna check out how clip gain envelopes work in Studio One.


One click and drag you cannot make it any simpler than that. You are either increasing or decreasing the gain if the clip. To do anything else is no longer clip gain

update:
Just watched a vid on it, nice feature but it’s not clip gain and there’s more clicking to do. You can do same in Cubase as well , scissors tool cut out section, change gain of new clip. To me it looks more like studio one is just automating track gain, you can do it in Cubase as well


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

DovesGoWest said:


> One click and drag you cannot make it any simpler than that. You are either increasing or decreasing the gain if the clip. To do anything else is no longer clip gain



Look up Pro Tools Clip Gain. Studio One thankfully copied that recently. It's a Godsend for audio editing. Cubase has a very crappy version of it - they've never improved upon it.


----------



## synthetic

Finally worked for me after trying all day. It said it faioled again but I scrolled down and found the Cubase 11 license there, and C11 launches.


----------



## DovesGoWest

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Look up Pro Tools Clip Gain. Studio One thankfully copied that recently. It's a Godsend for audio editing. Cubase has a very crappy version of it - they've never improved upon it.


I have and just updated my reply, I don’t see the protools/studio one been any faster than using scissors to chop the clip up and adjust each clip. If your doing that much up and down of the gain of a clip then use a compressor in stead to level it out

on vocals I achieve something similar using waves vocal rider, fully automated and far more accurate than trying to do it by hand


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

DovesGoWest said:


> I have and just updated my reply, I don’t see the protools/studio one been any faster than using scissors to chop the clip up and adjust each clip. If your doing that much up and down of the gain of a clip then use a compressor in stead to level it out
> 
> on vocals I achieve something similar using waves vocal rider, fully automated and far more accurate than trying to do it by hand



It's much faster. And vocal rider is not what you would use in post-production (or really what most mix engineers will use as it is better to go in and control breaths and certain words / consonants manually using clip gain). This is not what you use a compressor for.


----------



## resonate

R. Soul said:


> Has anyone tried the new 'exporting stems with included sends' feature?



It works as advertised.


----------



## romplin

Ben said:


> It's so great on my 32'' 4k screen. Was the biggest issue for me with previous Cubase versions...



Do only the plugins scale to the new scales factor like 150% or the whole Cubase ui?

In the past Cubase was using 100%, I think up to 150%, and after that 200%.
So you had 150% scaling in Windows and Cubase was at 200% anyhow.

Would be great when Cubase could be scaled sharp to 150%, so without blur, to keep more effective screen space on 4k, because before you could only use 100% or 200% for the Cubase ui, regardless of the scale factor in Windows.

I'm using Windows 10.


----------



## kC_

Michael Antrum said:


> Actually, Steinberg have outsourced the support department to a religious order of Trappist monks who have taken a vow of silence and the monastery has really poor WiFi.....



they're probably down the pub celebrating and couldn't care... im sure tomorrow when the hangover kicks in there will be some uncomfortable meetings


----------



## Michael Antrum

I do like Studio 1, but I do find Cubase suits me better and I seem to get on well with expression Maps - which I know some people hate.

I’ll upgrade to S1 v5 over the BF sales, as I think they are worth supporting, but I do worry they will go subscription. I‘ve dropped Adobe, and Avid because of subscription, and so I’ll be cautious about switching. 

However, arguing over one tool function seems a bit silly, as every DAW has a different way of doing things. Some are better, some are worse and some are just different.....


----------



## barteredbride

In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?


----------



## MGdepp

DR BOOWHO said:


> This was the email sent out 2nd july this year


That is actually the strategy to NOT allow Cubase being a quasi-subscription: You can go even further! Buy a .5 update from the last version for roughly 50 bucks (or even less on a sale), don't register it and wait for the next update you really appreciate. You can skip as many new full updates as you want. The old update will still give you the latest version for the prices of one update. I could confirm with with a Steinberg employee.

My only problem: Usually, I cannot wait that long!  This time, I might. The missing new midi remote system is a big let-down for me.


----------



## Michael Antrum

barteredbride said:


> In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?



I have 10.5 and on my order email, it told me to get the update....

I took awhile to get me dongle working too, but then, I’m not as young as I used to be.....


----------



## kC_

barteredbride said:


> In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?



I was told by support from 10.5 you download the 11 update *which basically updates the app/plugins and gets the new content)

Im not sure about 10...... if in doubt download it all.. worst case librray manager will say its already installed


** hint have a look in your libarary manager at what you've already got
e.g of youve got groove agent SE5 content then skip it


----------



## DovesGoWest

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It's much faster. And vocal rider is not what you would use in post-production (or really what most mix engineers will use as it is better to go in and control breaths and certain words / consonants manually using clip gain). This is not what you use a compressor for.


Strange as it was from several world famous mix engineers where I learnt to use vocal rider in post production. Then go in and make any adjustments to changes it made. Controlling levels of breaths, words , constants etc us exactly what vocal rider was designed for


----------



## kC_

barteredbride said:


> In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?



but also take note ...
if you use Steinberg download assistant, i suggest you use it ONLY to download

DONT use it to install content
*if you do it silently installs to the default location on C:, then it auto deletes the downloaded file, leading to confusion

**if you have already used it to install, then you can use steinberg library manager to move it


I suggest download using the Steinberg download assistant, once download is completed, CLOSE IT!

then open the folder in explorer and double click on each ***.vstsound
you can then choose the desired location


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

DovesGoWest said:


> Strange as it was from several world famous mix engineers where I learnt to use vocal rider in post production. Then go in and make any adjustments to changes it made. Controlling levels of breaths, words , constants etc us exactly what vocal rider was designed for



By post-production, I meant things like foley mixing, etc. Anyway, if the world famous mix engineers have taught you, don't listen to me.


----------



## jononotbono

barteredbride said:


> In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?




The cleanest and safest way to upgrade to a new version of Cubase.

Back up your Cubase 10.5 (or whatever you are on) Prefs folder.

Then Rename your Cubase prefs folder to anything other than what it's currently called (as an example, I would called my prefs folder _Cubase 10.5 (There's an underscore at the start of the name)).

Update Steinberg eLicenser software to latest version.

Then download Cubase 11 (Full) using the Download assistant and install via the Download assistant including any updates if there Are any).

Because you renamed the 10.5 prefs folder, Cubase 11 won't migrate your 10.5 settings and will be a clean install. Of course it is then up to you to drag in specific prefs from your back up or renamed folder (you renamed it purely so Cubase 11 cannot see it). I would advise you only drag PLE, LE and Key Commands from your previous install to avoid any bugs. Then do everything else. If you're a bit of a nerd (like myself) then you will be able to breeze through the presets and set up Cubase within an hour as you will memorise this stuff after a while).

Once Cubase 11 has been installed, you can rename your Cubase 10.5 prefs folder back to how it was and then 10.5 will open how you had it and Cubase 11 will open with brand new, immigrated Preferences.

Cubase migrates preferences as a way of speeding up the process but I have always had problems with bugs and instability with doing this. Spending the time to set up Cubase from scratch is a small price to pay to have stability. And I can bet you a box of American Twinkies that most people don't do this and they are the people complaining the most about Cubase being unstable!


----------



## kC_

jononotbono said:


> The cleanest and safest way to upgrade to a new version of Cubase.
> 
> Back up your Cubase 10.5 (or whatever you are on) Prefs folder.
> 
> Then Rename your Cubase prefs folder to anything other than what it's currently called (as an example, I would called my prefs folder _Cubase 10.5 (There's an underscore at the start of the name)).
> 
> Update Steinberg eLicenser software to latest version.
> 
> Then download Cubase 11 (Full) using the Download assistant and install via the Download assistant including any updates if there Are any).
> 
> Because you renamed the 10.5 prefs folder, Cubase 11 won't migrate your 10.5 settings and will be a clean install. Of course it is then up to you to drag in specific prefs from your back up or renamed folder (you renamed it purely so Cubase 11 cannot see it.
> 
> Once Cubase 11 has been installed, you can rename your Cubase 10.5 prefs folder back to how it was and then 10.5 will open how you had it and Cubase 11 will open with brand new, immigrated Preferences.
> 
> Cubase migrates preferences as a way of speeding up the process but I have always had problems with bugs and instability with doing this. Spending the time to reset up Cubase is a small price to pay to have stability. And I can bet you a box of American Twinkies that most people don't do this and they are the people complaining the most about Cubase being unstable!




Never had to do that.....
I've Just installed latest version and everything has migrated wonderfully

But is good advice if you run into issues


----------



## jononotbono

kC_ said:


> Never had to do that.....
> I've Just installed latest version and everything has migrated wonderfully
> 
> But is good advice if you run into issues



Thats good to hear. You've been very lucky.


----------



## Robo Rivard

35 GB requirement??...


----------



## kC_

jononotbono said:


> Thats good to hear. You've been very lucky.


Ive seen on the cubase forums people that have cleared their prefs and still issues followed them around like a ghost!
yep think im blessed!

good post! totally valid... im just thankful ive never had to do that


----------



## Ben

romplin said:


> Do only the plugins scale to the new scales factor like 150% or the whole Cubase ui?
> 
> In the past Cubase was using 100%, I think up to 150%, and after that 200%.
> So you had 150% scaling in Windows and Cubase was at 200% anyhow.
> 
> Would be great when Cubase could be scaled sharp to 150%, so without blur, to keep more effective screen space on 4k, because before you could only use 100% or 200% for the Cubase ui, regardless of the scale factor in Windows.
> 
> I'm using Windows 10.


I don't know to be honest. I installed the beta to test compatibility with our products, but it was so stable and so much better on a 150% scaled screen, it became my main workhorse. But due to currently a lot of work I have not tested all the new features yet (and I was surprised today to hear that this also works with non-HiDPI plugins...) 

Cubase 10.5 could only scale to 200%, so it's a huge improvement now. Also it should work much better if you have a multi screen setup with different scaling settings like I have. 

It's super smooth now at 150%!


----------



## kC_

Robo Rivard said:


> 35 GB requirement??...



if you just want the app i think its about 600mb

if you want all the extra instruments & libraries of loops/midi etc then 35 gb is realistic.
(although with 11 you can now choose just what parts you want)
e.g you may want Groove agenet SE5 and its content ... thats about 6GB bit you may not want the other stuff
the steinberg download assistant does give sizes....


however if you all you are intered in is cubase 11... no added bloat...for your own productions.... (no included content) its about 600mb


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Robo Rivard said:


> 35 GB requirement??...



The "update/upgrade" just for Cubase 11 is about 600MB. 35GB is the Full-Version with all the soundsource-/wav-content BUT you dont have to install it. You can only install a pure version of "Cubase 11" - then its not much bigger than reaper  Dont us the normal installer - there is a seperate installer just for cubase itself.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

kC_ said:


> if you just want the app i think its about 600mb
> 
> if you want all the extra instruments & libraries of loops/midi etc then 35 gb is realistic.
> (although with 11 you can now choose just what parts you want)
> e.g you may want Groove agenet SE5 and its content ... thats about 6GB bit you may not want the other stuff
> the steinberg download assistant does give sizes....
> 
> 
> however if you all you are intered in is cubase 11... no added bloat...for your own productions.... (no included content) its about 600mb



oh, did not see your post. double is better


----------



## ratherbirds

barteredbride said:


> In the Download Assistant, if you're on Cubase 10, do you download the update or the full Cubase 11?


To update cubase 11 Artist from version 10.5 Artist, I used "Cubase Artist 11 Update" with the Dowload Assistant. I downloaded everything (except readme which crashes) and installed everything. Apart from the license activation problem (I did it at least 10 times), my version 11 works without having to redefine my preferences (plugins path, mackie console, recent projects ...) unlike previous versions. It's better. As usual, we have a program directory in addition to \ cubase 11 and always \ cubase 10.5. Well.


----------



## kC_

Sunny Schramm said:


> The "update" just for Cubase 11 is about 600MB. 35GB is the Full-Version with all the soundsource-/wav-content BUT you dont have to install it. You can only install a pure version of "Cubase 11" - then its not much bigger than reaper


Y


Sunny Schramm said:


> oh, did not see your post. double is better


always! with the cheap prices of storage nowadays


----------



## novaburst

Are all implementing things in wavelabsover to cubase, seems like you can master with this latest version, with no need for wavelabs if you use it, 

Update pathe is not to bad but do things brake when moving from 10 to 11 
I think it offers more hands on when it comes to editing

I think you can still use you existing cubase 10 too, looks good from the outside I am wondering if it my need to cook for a while longer


----------



## kC_

ratherbirds said:


> To update cubase 11 Artist from version 10.5 Artist, I used "Cubase Artist 11 Update" with the Dowload Assistant. I downloaded everything (except readme which crashes) and installed everything. Apart from the license activation problem (I did it at least 10 times), my version 11 works without having to redefine my preferences (plugins path, mackie console, recent projects ...) unlike previous versions. It's better. As usual, we have a program directory in addition to \ cubase 11 and always \ cubase 10.5. Well.



you can leave 10.5 installed (taking up a minor amount of disk space) but also useful if you need to rollback or open a project that has issues in 11
OR you could use programs/features to remove 10.5

once you have opened 11... and all preferences have come across and your confident that your projects are opening as expected you could remove it... or just leave it, the only harm its causing is about 600-700mb of hard drive space


----------



## Robo Rivard

With the Download Assistant, can we choose a different drive for the extra content?... Cubase goes on my C: drive, and it's precious SSD estate.


----------



## ratherbirds

kC_ said:


> you can leave 10.5 installed (taking up a minor amount of disk space) but also useful if you need to rollback or open a project that has issues in 11
> OR you could use programs/features to remove 10.5
> ...


As long as I have enough space on the hard drive, I keep the old versions of cubase, you never know, and it brings back memories. It is sure that I will be able to remove my very old "cubase AI Element x" versions anyway.


----------



## kC_

novaburst said:


> Are all implementing things in wavelabsover to cubase, seems like you can master with this latest version, with no need for wavelabs if you use it,
> 
> Update pathe is not to bad but do things brake when moving from 10 to 11
> I think it offers more hands on when it comes to editing
> 
> I think you can still use you existing cubase 10 too, looks good from the outside I am wondering if it my need to cook for a while longer


You've always been able to "master" in cubase, nothings changed there... there is nothing really different in 11 apart from maybe the "supervision" plugin that gives you wavelab style monitoring, supervision is a killer monitoring plugin, every feature & I could dream of....
(to be honest as a wavelab user, id love to have supervision as an extra option in wavelab 10!)

Wavelab is specifically designed for that "mastering" purpose so has many extra benefits (montage/metanormalizer/ddp/CD)

while you could quite easily master a track or album in cubase.... i feel that with the montage and other features of wavelab, you could master an "Album"

in the past years I had always added master FX on my cubase session and mixed it down....
then had a folder of random "masters"
but more recently I just send a gainstaged -6db mix from cubase (nothiing on the master bus)
Then use wavelab & its montage to metanormalize everything, arrange in order, add cd markers.... and process to make everything sound uniform...


----------



## kC_

Robo Rivard said:


> With the Download Assistant, can we choose a different drive for the extra content?... Cubase goes on my C: drive, and it's precious SSD estate.



You can choose a different drive to download the content in "settings"

this is only a temporary location where it downloads the content to
....

if you then just click "instal" using steinberg download assistant..
that content will silently instal to the default location "somewhere on your c drive" it will then delete the downloaded temp data


my suggestion (windows user.... no idea on mac)

use the Steinberg download assistant to download the content to a location of your choice
when downloads have completed.. DONT CLICK INSTALL
close steinberg download assistant
open the folder in windows explorer where you saved the content.
double click on the xxx.vstsound files


steinbergs library manager will then open and prompt you to install/move or register in place the content (also notify you if that library is already installed)


----------



## AR

Ben said:


> I don't know to be honest. I installed the beta to test compatibility with our products, but it was so stable and so much better on a 150% scaled screen, it became my main workhorse. But due to currently a lot of work I have not tested all the new features yet (and I was surprised today to hear that this also works with non-HiDPI plugins...)
> 
> Cubase 10.5 could only scale to 200%, so it's a huge improvement now. Also it should work much better if you have a multi screen setup with different scaling settings like I have.
> 
> It's super smooth now at 150%!


Hey Ben,

I'm curious about the performance...is it less CPU hungry than the previous versions? I also read on the internet something about 12-core address. Is that right?


----------



## greggybud

ALittleNightMusic said:


> By post-production, I meant things like foley mixing, etc. Anyway, if the world famous mix engineers have taught you, don't listen to me.



I simply use what works for myself. Vocal and Bass rider get me there usually fairly close, maybe 80% however there is always some manual adjusting to do.

Along with the Waves Rider tools I like to manually prepare vocals and phrases and some instrument tracks with Cubase _Event Based Volume Envelope_. I find preparing each word or phrase really helps things before it's fed to any compressor regardless if it's parallel or a few compressors in series or even straight to a limiter. This is key for me to obtain rounded full volume that is prepared and ready to be taken up a notch. Yes, its sometimes tedious, but sometimes there is no tool that substitutes for what naturally sounds "right." Then perhaps mess with clip gain if really necessary or opt for volume automation.


----------



## greggybud

novaburst said:


> Are all implementing things in wavelabsover to cubase, seems like you can master with this latest version, with no need for wavelabs if you use it,



There are loads of features in Wavelab that's not found in C11. They are two very different applications.

If you are thinking of some new Cubase metering tools, yes, Supervision in C11 looks strikingly familiar with some Wavelab metering tools. And with the multi-band imager you can edit some basic imaging. But that's about it. There are no additional "mastering" features in C11 other than lots of nice new meters, and basic imaging.

Really, Wavelab is just a framework or foundation for mastering with included error analysis and correction tools, digital and CD distribution tools, conversion, batch processing, metadata inserts, smart bypass...just lots of features and functions that are aimed at mastering....not a production environment such as Cubase. In Wavelab, you are still going to have to either buy your VST finalizing tools or configure Wavelab to send processing to and from the hardware tools in your studio.


----------



## AdamKmusic

jaketanner said:


> I think I'm gonna sell my Cubase then...this update doesn't interest me and certainly not for $100...thanks for the info.



Would’ve helped if I’d uploaded the screenshot! 😅


----------



## jaketanner

AdamKmusic said:


> Would’ve helped if I’d uploaded the screenshot! 😅


That must be old...when I signed in to my account, it was $100.


----------



## Henu

Oh, I just realized I've never activated my 10.5 licence! 

Wouldn't this mean I'm eligible for the grace period and if I activate it now, I'll get 11 for free?


----------



## rojarvi

Henu said:


> Oh, I just realized I've never activated my 10.5 licence!
> 
> Wouldn't this mean I'm eligible for the grace period and if I activate it now, I'll get 11 for free?



Yes, that's what I did yesterday.


----------



## Germain B

Indeed. Worked for me too this morning when I opened the eLicenser Controler. (Althought I only got failed message yesterday, it seems my 10.5 license got activated and was updated freely to 11 this morning.)

And for those who were wondering, from 10, I downloaded the Cubase 11 that was recommended in the Steinberg Download Assistant (less than 600mo) and everything is fine so far.


----------



## Ben

AR said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> I'm curious about the performance...is it less CPU hungry than the previous versions? I also read on the internet something about 12-core address. Is that right?


Sorry, I'm using it on pc, and its performance was very good there already. Also have not measures with a large project... 
I'm still running a 6-core machine, so can't answer the second question as well.


----------



## ZeroZero

Lots of issues with the e licencer cotrol centre, some people are loosing their existing licences. Here I cannot update my elicencer which I wish to do before I purchase. Check their forum for latest, they say the server is overloaded


----------



## Germain B

ZeroZero said:


> Here I cannot update my elicencer which I wish to do before I purchase.


You can download the last version of the eLicenser Control Center directly from Steinberg's website.


----------



## Patrick Aylett

ZeroZero said:


> Lots of issues with the e licencer cotrol centre, some people are loosing their existing licences. Here I cannot update my elicencer which I wish to do before I purchase. Check their forum for latest, they say the server is overloaded



Same problem here by the look of it. Not able to perform maintenance tasks or activate Cubase 11 for the last couple of days. Made sure everytihng is up to date but still not able to connect to the server.


----------



## ZeroZero

Germain B said:


> You can download the last version of the eLicenser Control Center directly from Steinberg's website.


Do you have a link for this please, this will really help people


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

ZeroZero said:


> Do you have a link for this please, this will really help people











eLicenser Control Center - Lizenzmanagement


⬇ eLicenser Control Center herunterladen Über das eLicenser Control Center Das eLicenser Control Center ist ein Dienstprogramm, mit dem sich Musiksoftware-Lizenzen unterschiedlicher Hersteller komf...




www.steinberg.net


----------



## ZeroZero

Found the link fro the newest e-licencer: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...t-licenses-Soft-eLicensers-and-USB-eLicensers
Has not really helped here, still cannot update


----------



## Patrick Aylett

...and now I've lost access to Cubase 10.5. 

If you have deadlines, I recommend you hold off.


----------



## ZeroZero

Steinberg: 
"We are very sorry for the current issues with the license activation process. The servers are up and running, but there are currently just too many activation requests.
If a license activation could not be completed successfully or if the previous license appears to be missing, please be patient and wait until the initial peak of requests has decreased. Then use the 'Maintenance' button in the eLicenser Control Center that is installed as a separate application on your system. This should resume interrupted downloads and can recover apparently missing licenses. If the activation code is required in the eLicenser Control Center, please note that you should find it in your MySteinberg account.
Again, we are very sorry for this inconvenience and hope to have it resolved as soon as possible."


----------



## Germain B

ZeroZero said:


> Found the link fro the newest e-licencer: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...t-licenses-Soft-eLicensers-and-USB-eLicensers
> Has not really helped here, still cannot update


Yes, it doesn't solve their server issue, but at least you have the eLicenser updated. One step further...


----------



## rojarvi

Also, please note that "Recovery" task in eLicenser Control Center is somehow phased - it may say it failed but still your licenser gets the updated Cubase version if some certain phase of the process completed successfully. Keep an eye on what it says in the licenser about the version.

Then, if you get your license to say "Cubase Pro 11" you can wait until the server cools down and run the Maintenance Task which also syncs your license information with MySteinberg account.


----------



## Pablocrespo

It seems I cannot use windows at 125% scaling and cubase 11 at 100%, like I used to do with C10.

No matter what I do, it uses windows scaling, can´t believe it


----------



## ricoderks

David Kudell said:


> How is the historical stability of Cubase updates? I’m newer to Cubase but in general I never update critical software until at least the first one or two point updates. Especially Adobe products.


Oh man adobe gets worse on every update! Glad I moved to resolve studio. Except for photoshop.


----------



## ZeroZero

Germain B said:


> Yes, it doesn't solve their server issue, but at least you have the eLicenser updated. One step further...


Hmm after reinstalling the E licencer from the link, it still says my Elicencer software is "to old". Not a good day for Steinberg.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

ZeroZero said:


> Hmm after reinstalling the E licencer from the link, it still says my Elicencer software is "to old". Not a good day for Steinberg.



Did you install 6.12.5.1278 from this https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html link? Works for me


----------



## Scamper

Henu said:


> Oh, I just realized I've never activated my 10.5 licence!
> Wouldn't this mean I'm eligible for the grace period and if I activate it now, I'll get 11 for free?



You know what's funny?
I was still sitting on my unused Cubase 10 update from summer sale last year.
Now, activating Cubase 10 bumped me straight to 11. Well, I'll take it.

So, the grace period is gracious indeed.


----------



## barteredbride

poetd said:


> Still, it amazes me up the amount of people claiming they were in the middle of extremely time-sensitive jobs and they decided to upgrade in the middle of it?
> 
> Seriously? Are people that daft? (or just making up the work for the drama?)



Exactly!

This is a great and funny blog from @christianhenson but the one thing that I remember above everythng else in this video, is this...

(link starts at number 60)





Wise words!


----------



## Breaker

Henu said:


> Oh, I just realized I've never activated my 10.5 licence!
> 
> Wouldn't this mean I'm eligible for the grace period and if I activate it now, I'll get 11 for free?



Worked like a charm here but is it really free if you paid for the 10.5 and never used it?


----------



## Laddy

Hope they will continue with that update policy forever. 30-40$ every other year is very affordable.


----------



## Henu

Breaker said:


> Worked like a charm here but is it really free if you paid for the 10.5 and never used it?



Away with that negative thinking! :D


----------



## ZeroZero

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Did you install 6.12.5.1278 from this https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html link? Works for me


Yes I can see the version number in the app, still no luck. |I guess I have to get up at 3 am


----------



## Patrick Aylett

All working ok for me now. The connection with the elicenser server is still very slow and some of the maintenance functions can't complete but it was able to validate the Cubase 11 license. It's a bit hit or miss at the moment it seems.


----------



## khollister

OK - Got 11 authorized (eLicenser said the connection failed, but I had a Cubase 11 license when the dust settled). I'm on an iMac Pro 10-core with Catalina 10.15.7. Just tried one of my performance test projects - multiple tracks of an Omnisphere patch (Triple Spiral Audio Cloud Atlas, "Traveller") with a 4 note sustained chord. In logic 10.5.whatever the latest is, I can get 37 tracks before overload.

In Cubase 10.5, about 35 as I recall (need to go back and verify but I recall it was _slightly_ less than LPX).

In Cubase 11 - 42 tracks reliably with cycling on! I tried it several times as I didn't believe it the first time. I would say there has been some sort of optimization in there besides the Metal GPU recode. There is some vague statement about improved multicore performance in the Cubase 11 features punch list on their web site.

The other interesting (but probably meaningless) observation is the CPU meter behaves a little differently. In 10.5, as the bar got close to the right hand limit, it would turn yellow and then the overload indicators would light (with crackling) before the bar was actually pegged. In 11, the color coding is gone but ASIO overloads don't happen until the indicated load is 100%.

I have other torture test projects to try - be interesting to see if the performance edge over LPX holds up.

Oh, and this is with an Apollo X6, 128 buffer in both DAWS and ASIO guard on High, LPX process buffer on High, so equivalent settings in both as I understand it. Empty audio track selected during playback.

Oops - slight correction. Cubase reset the buffer to 256. After changing it back to 128, and discovering an N-1 track counting problem, the actual track count in C11 is 40, not 42. Still better than LPX at 37 (LPX will sometimes do 38, but not for multiple cycles).

Also noticed the OS CPU indicators are pretty slammed on all 20 cores (10 + 10 hyperthreaded) in C11 as well.


----------



## EricBarndollar

ZeroZero said:


> Hmm after reinstalling the E licencer from the link, it still says my Elicencer software is "to old". Not a good day for Steinberg.





ZeroZero said:


> Yes I can see the version number in the app, still no luck. |I guess I have to get up at 3 am



Note that you have to enter the "Activation Code/Download Access Code" (which contains dashes) that you get from Steinberg into their Steinberg Download Assistant software. That (assuming you can reach their license server) then gives you an eLicenser activation code (which does NOT contain dashes).

Then, if you are daring enough to risk all of your Cubase licenses sitting in purgatory for awhile, you can hit Activate within Steinberg Download Assistant or manually type it into eLicenser Control Center.


----------



## mscp

Steinberg's licensing still doing my head in. Seriously, this is by far the most idiotic thing I've seen. Now I can't even use my C10.5 license. It says "license upgrade pending", and the e-licenser claims I no longer have licenses to upgrade. WTH?

Steinberg is seriously forcing me to just give up. Am I supposed to tell clients to just wait because a company in Berlin is having technical difficulties? Ugh.


----------



## EricBarndollar

Phil81 said:


> Steinberg's licensing still doing my head in. Seriously, this is by far the most idiotic thing I've seen. Now I can't even use my C10.5 license. It says "license upgrade pending", and the e-licenser claims I no longer have licenses to upgrade. WTH?



Try *Actions > Recover* until you get through. Most users have been reporting that their Cubase 11 license shows up eventually. (It did for me on the 2nd try).

Also for anyone attempting this license upgrade now -- I'd definitely suggest using eLicenser's *Support > Create Support File* before (& after) trying the upgrade, just in case you need it.


----------



## Jay Panikkar

They have changed the authorisation process, it seems. You get a 'download access code' first that goes into the Steinberg download manager, which then launches a dialogue box for activating E-Licenser.

Unfortunately, servers are being hammered, according to Steinberg. It just gives me one error message after another. I'm stuck running trial for now, but some thoughts on the update.

Looks like they finally fixed HiDPI on Windows 10. I was stuck using 200% scaling on my 4K display which now correctly scales by 150%. Some of the old ugly screens have been updated with new UI as well.

All the new plugins and updates to existing plugins are appreciated. I personally prefer using stock plugins wherever possible. SpectralLayers One good addition, albeit somewhat limited in function.

The score editor updates are actually better than I expected. Obvious cross-pollination from Dorico, hoping they keep at it.

My Logitech G29 wheel now works with Cubase ... so thanks, I guess? I bet that was a much requested feature.

Overall, the update was better than I expected but I still think it's more Cubase 10.9 than 11.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Phil81 said:


> Am I supposed to tell clients to just wait because a company in Berlin is having technical difficulties?


Berlin is Ableton and Bitwig. Steinberg is in Hamburg. Where's presonus/S1, also in Hamburg?


----------



## khollister

Update - I have now tried 2 different stress tests (one with Omni instances and one with Kontakt/Luftrum Lunaris) and BOTH Cubase 10.5 and 11 slightly outperform Logic! I could have sworn I got different results a week or two ago but I have gone through everything twice to make sure it is an apples-to-apples comparison.

Cubase 11 does scroll a lot smoother on large projects however (a consequence of the graphics redo on MacOS I'm sure).

And just for comparison, Studio One 5.1 is worse on both tests. It gets about 20-25% fewer tracks before overloading (with less indicated actual CPU load in iStat Menus).

So much for the "Cubase runs like s**t on MacOS" thing. 



khollister said:


> OK - Got 11 authorized (eLicenser said the connection failed, but I had a Cubase 11 license when the dust settled). I'm on an iMac Pro 10-core with Catalina 10.15.7. Just tried one of my performance test projects - multiple tracks of an Omnisphere patch (Triple Spiral Audio Cloud Atlas, "Traveller") with a 4 note sustained chord. In logic 10.5.whatever the latest is, I can get 37 tracks before overload.
> 
> In Cubase 10.5, about 35 as I recall (need to go back and verify but I recall it was _slightly_ less than LPX).
> 
> In Cubase 11 - 42 tracks reliably with cycling on! I tried it several times as I didn't believe it the first time. I would say there has been some sort of optimization in there besides the Metal GPU recode. There is some vague statement about improved multicore performance in the Cubase 11 features punch list on their web site.
> 
> The other interesting (but probably meaningless) observation is the CPU meter behaves a little differently. In 10.5, as the bar got close to the right hand limit, it would turn yellow and then the overload indicators would light (with crackling) before the bar was actually pegged. In 11, the color coding is gone but ASIO overloads don't happen until the indicated load is 100%.
> 
> I have other torture test projects to try - be interesting to see if the performance edge over LPX holds up.
> 
> Oh, and this is with an Apollo X6, 128 buffer in both DAWS and ASIO guard on High, LPX process buffer on High, so equivalent settings in both as I understand it. Empty audio track selected during playback.
> 
> Oops - slight correction. Cubase reset the buffer to 256. After changing it back to 128, and discovering an N-1 track counting problem, the actual track count in C11 is 40, not 42. Still better than LPX at 37 (LPX will sometimes do 38, but not for multiple cycles).
> 
> Also noticed the OS CPU indicators are pretty slammed on all 20 cores (10 + 10 hyperthreaded) in C11 as well.


----------



## jonathanwright

Used the new exporting options and they work really well, a definite time saver.

The Mac UI is much more responsive and many of the windows have a clarity they didn't before.

I'm finding the sensitivity options for slices in the sampler track to be pretty poor though. I dropped in a vocal and it only created three slices, four with sensitivity up all the way. There should have been around 7-10 slices at least.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Phil81 said:


> Steinberg's licensing still doing my head in. Seriously, this is by far the most idiotic thing I've seen. Now I can't even use my C10.5 license. It says "license upgrade pending", and the e-licenser claims I no longer have licenses to upgrade. WTH?
> 
> Steinberg is seriously forcing me to just give up. Am I supposed to tell clients to just wait because a company in Berlin is having technical difficulties? Ugh.



To be fair rule one of working with computers & software is to never update the software if you’re in the middle of a project


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

AdamKmusic said:


> To be fair rule one of working with computers & software is to never update the software if you’re in the middle of a project



Fixed that for you. 

Oh, look, a bug in XenForo


----------



## Ben

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Fixed that for you.


Good luck with that...


----------



## jamwerks

Phil81 said:


> Steinberg is seriously forcing me to just give up. Am I supposed to tell clients to just wait because a company in Berlin is having technical difficulties? Ugh.


TBH you should have known not to update the first days!


----------



## mscp

jamwerks said:


> TBH you should have known not to update the first days!




Yes. I had adopted that practice since day 1, but I fell for the "we are living in modern times" crap yesterday thinking that at this point menial issues like this one would NEVER occur.


----------



## mscp

AdamKmusic said:


> To be fair rule one of working with computers & software is to never update the software if you’re in the middle of a project



So if I buy a car, I have to wait a few months before everything is in place and no more incidents are reported? I know the A/B is not accurate but I really hope the words "due diligence" are taken more seriously in the world.


----------



## kC_

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=307&t=202314
"Steinberg President issues the following statement on activation issues
Unread post by Matthias Quellmann » Thu Nov 12, 2020 3:22 pm

Dear Cubase customers,

As you most probably have noticed, our license servers have been struggling with the overwhelming demand that has led to problems for many of you activating purchased update and full licenses since yesterday's release of Cubase 11.

We are sincerely sorry for letting you down like this, especially at a time that should be special and full of enjoyment, for you as our loyal customer but also for us as a company who have been working hard to release this version in these challenging times.
Our system was unable to cope with the many activations in this short period of time, and we have to admit to ourselves that our license management system as it stands has reached its capacity limits.

Rest assured, however, that no license has been lost.

In order to defuse the situation we have decided to interrupt the sale of new updates until the previously purchased updates have been processed by our license management system. For all of you who have not yet purchased but would like to do so, we kindly ask you to wait and check the Cubase website again for update availability.

Yours truly,

Andreas
President of Steinberg"


----------



## Scamper

If you have a Cubase version activated, can you use all previous versions with this license?


----------



## Mr Greg G

Scamper said:


> If you have a Cubase version activated, can you use all previous versions with this license?



Yes We Can


----------



## mscp

Issue has finally been resolved on my end at last.


----------



## Pietro

Still no success activating. Looks like the title of this topic is still relevant :D.

- Piotr


----------



## IFM

Pietro said:


> Still no success activating. Looks like the title of this topic is still relevant :D.
> 
> - Piotr


Try doing a maintenance run first, that got me in.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive

Curious if anyone's noticed any significant "Workflow and UI Improvements" and what they might be? The new features don't seem relevant to me but I am dying for workflow improvements


----------



## pmountford

Finally got 10.5 activated which was automatically upgraded to 11. Still can't manage to complete Synch & Maintenance here though after trying since yesterday.


----------



## Hywel

barteredbride said:


> Exactly!
> 
> This is a great and funny blog from @christianhenson but the one thing that I remember above everythng else in this video, is this...
> 
> (link starts at number 60)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words!



To be fair folks - it was the unexpected disabling of my existing Cubase Pro 10.5 that I cried mostly about during this farce...


----------



## brek

AdamKmusic said:


> To be fair rule one of working with computers & software is to never update the software if you’re in the middle of a project


To be fair, since a Cubase update doesn't replace the existing software, you would expect a certain amount of safety.
Also, this sounds like it could have caused issues for someone needing to perform maintenance tasks in eLicenser unrelated to updating.


----------



## mscp

I gotta vent out a bit...what got me super angry about it was the fact they didn't even bother to release a statement about the issue on their website right after it happened. It's not mine nor anyone's obligation to participate in their forums, or scavenge for information elsewhere. Any other company would have quickly posted an announcement on their homepage regarding an issue. I do hope they learn a bit from it. Communication is paramount.


----------



## Illico

Phil81 said:


> I gotta vent out a bit...what got me super angry about it was the fact they didn't even bother to release a statement about the issue on their website right after it happened. It's not mine nor anyone's obligation to participate in their forums, or scavenge for information elsewhere. Any other company would have quickly posted an announcement on their homepage regarding an issue. I do hope they learn a bit from it. Communication is paramount.








Steinberg Support







helpcenter.steinberg.de


----------



## Michael Antrum

I knocked my E-licencer whilst in a laptop and its gone a bit wobbly....I was planning to move all my VSL licenses over to a different e-licenser over the weekend - but i think I might leave it a week or so now.....


----------



## mscp

Illico said:


> Steinberg Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helpcenter.steinberg.de



You know the statement about COVID-19 on their front page? it should be above or below that. That's how serious the situation was.


----------



## Hadrondrift

kC_ said:


> has reached its capacity limits.


No worries, it was only a server, in times of Covid-19...


----------



## Ozinga

kC_ said:


> the spectral layers is some total voodoo magic too, even though this is the cutdown version it does the vocal/music separation thing via ARA and works really well, especially well on Live recordings to get rid of the spill down the vocal mic's



This is crazy. Best I have ever heard. Much much better than RX or Audionamix


----------



## Ozinga

DovesGoWest said:


> Just watched a vid on it, nice feature but it’s not clip gain and there’s more clicking to do. You can do same in Cubase as well , scissors tool cut out section, change gain of new clip. To me it looks more like studio one is just automating track gain, you can do it in Cubase as well



You do not need to cut the audio in Cubase. You can use the pencil tool to draw clip envelopes

 

around 11 minute

but it is much easier in Studio One and can be copied and bypassed and without changing tools


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Ozinga said:


> You do not need to cut the audio in Cubase. You can use the pencil tool to draw clip envelopes
> 
> 
> 
> around 11 minute
> 
> but it is much easier in Studio One and can be copied and bypassed and without changing tools




Yes, that's the half-baked version Cubase has. It's definitely not easier or as useful than what Studio One or Pro Tools have.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Ozinga said:


> You do not need to cut the audio in Cubase. You can use the pencil tool to draw clip envelopes
> 
> 
> 
> around 11 minute
> 
> but it is much easier in Studio One and can be copied and bypassed and without changing tools



This is exactly what vocal rider does, you define your gain range and then let it run and creates a dynamic gain line to raise and lower the vocal and keep it with the range. Once finished you then have the automation line you can tweak. It just speeds up the entire process


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Ben said:


> Good luck with that...



Btw. half of the emails I've deleted today were "we are not yet Big Sur compatible, but working on it".


----------



## AdamKmusic

Weird that it's available to buy with every upgrade apart from the 10.5 option..


----------



## Sheridan

Sheridan said:


> I guess we will know tomorrow, but the suspense is killing me: has anyone tried Cubase 11 (or 10.5 for that matter) on Big Sur beta yet?



Ha, ha, how ironic. At this moment neither the update to Cubase 11 nor macOS Big Sur can be downloaded.

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=307&t=202385

https://9to5mac.com/2020/11/12/maco...awl-for-many-as-apple-developer-site-is-down/


----------



## PJMorgan

Finally got 11 registered....I think. I haven't really had a chance to put it through it's paces yet but so far I think it's a pretty solid update.

One of the things I was looking forward to was proper HIDPI scaling especially for plugins but it's a bit hit or miss. EZdrummer 2, steve slate drums 4, Ozone 6, Alchemy (good old Alchemy) & Amplitube 4 all scale pretty well when you select the "allow windows to be resized" option. But NI's Kontakt 4, 5, Replika Raum & ozone 9 are chopped at the edge or not scaled properly at all when you select this option.


----------



## germancomponist

I'm in the process of learning Cubase 10.5. Before that, I had only worked with Cubase 5 for so many years. Cubase 11? And what about Cubase 11.5 next week?


----------



## peladio

Is there any way to transfer all preferences from 10 to 11 without having to set up everything from ground up like ports, outputs, generic remotes for Metagrid and all that..thanks


----------



## HotCoffee

AdamKmusic said:


> Weird that it's available to buy with every upgrade apart from the 10.5 option..



Most updaters are probably coming from 10.5, so for once, Steinberg makes sense.


----------



## Ben

peladio said:


> Is there any way to transfer all preferences from 10 to 11 without having to set up everything from ground up like ports, outputs, generic remotes for Metagrid and all that..thanks


You can either copy over the files 








 Preferences of Cubase and Nuendo


This article lists files which are storing program settings or preferences on your system for current Cubase and Nuendo versions. Some of the files listed here might not be available in Cubase Esse...




helpcenter.steinberg.de





or use the profile manager




__





Profile Manager


The Profile Manager allows you to save customized program settings as profiles and to organize profiles on your computer.




steinberg.help





But I have not used either method for a while now, so I'm not sure if the profile manager will export/import all settings.


----------



## peladio

Ben said:


> You can either copy over the files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preferences of Cubase and Nuendo
> 
> 
> This article lists files which are storing program settings or preferences on your system for current Cubase and Nuendo versions. Some of the files listed here might not be available in Cubase Esse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helpcenter.steinberg.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use the profile manager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile Manager
> 
> 
> The Profile Manager allows you to save customized program settings as profiles and to organize profiles on your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steinberg.help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have not used either method for a while now, so I'm not sure if the profile manager will export/import all settings.



Cheers Ben..will try both


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

For all their talk about improving the score editor, it is still rather frustrating to use compared to Logic:
- No way to horizontally scroll with the mouse on Mac
- Invisible horizontal and vertical scrollbars
- The display quantize default is horrible - always have to change it for each instrument. Is there a way to change the default?
- Can't use arrow keys to move notes on staff, but can do it on key editor. But you can hit SHIFT + up / down to change the octave of the note. Why the incomplete implementation?
- Zoom Full doesn't work
- No way to see global tracks like a chord track or the timeline (so you can seek to different parts of the project) in the score editor

And they still haven't fixed the bottom zone MIDI editor to auto-zoom the clip contents when you open it. Not to mention the general window handling philosophy is all over the place.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Looks like it’s available to buy again for updates from 10.5


----------



## leonardo

ALittleNightMusic said:


> - Can't use arrow keys to move notes on staff, but can do it on key editor. But you can hit SHIFT + up / down to change the octave of the note. Why the incomplete implementation?


You have to hold cmd (Mac) or ctrl (Win) + up / down in order to move notes chromatically. The up / down keys alone are reserved for selecting staves.


ALittleNightMusic said:


> - The display quantize default is horrible - always have to change it for each instrument. Is there a way to change the default?


You can change the display quantize settings in score settings and then save them as a staff preset in the lower left corner. Then just load the preset before editing.


----------



## Pietro

I was able to activate today.

First impressions:
- Not a single setting carried over from Cubase 10.5. In fact, it's all reset and there is not a single logical preset in C11 (even the ones that are always there by default). Will have to transfer everything manually...
- HiDPI on 125% is fine, except for all buttons, which are still upscaled and blurry. Plugins open fine - some scale, some don't, but the window size matches the plugin UI, which happened to be a problem previously.
- Can't add folders of tracks to the stemming export task. Have to open folder and add tracks manually. An obvious thing missing, I guess it will come in an update.

More impressions, when I have patience to transfer all settings.

Windows 10, 20H1.

- Piotr


----------



## J-M

Pietro said:


> I was able to activate today.
> 
> First impressions:
> - Not a single setting carried over from Cubase 10.5. In fact, it's all reset and there is not a single logical preset in C11 (even the ones that are always there by default). Will have to transfer everything manually...
> - HiDPI on 125% is fine, except for all buttons, which are still upscaled and blurry. Plugins open fine - some scale, some don't, but the window size matches the plugin UI, which happened to be a problem previously.
> - Can't add folders of tracks to the stemming export task. Have to open folder and add tracks manually. An obvious thing missing, I guess it will come in an update.
> 
> More impressions, when I have patience to transfer all settings.
> 
> Windows 10, 20H1.
> 
> - Piotr



...So am I to understand that the HiDPI support is still half-baked in?


----------



## Pablocrespo

J-M said:


> ...So am I to understand that the HiDPI support is still half-baked in?


Where you expecting otherwise after only two years?


----------



## GNP

Pietro said:


> I was able to activate today.
> 
> First impressions:
> - Not a single setting carried over from Cubase 10.5. In fact, it's all reset and there is not a single logical preset in C11 (even the ones that are always there by default). Will have to transfer everything manually...
> - HiDPI on 125% is fine, except for all buttons, which are still upscaled and blurry. Plugins open fine - some scale, some don't, but the window size matches the plugin UI, which happened to be a problem previously.
> - Can't add folders of tracks to the stemming export task. Have to open folder and add tracks manually. An obvious thing missing, I guess it will come in an update.
> 
> More impressions, when I have patience to transfer all settings.
> 
> Windows 10, 20H1.
> 
> - Piotr



Yeah that's what I've never liked about each version jump in Cubase/Nuendo - none of your settings and presets are transferred over, and doing it manually by finding all the folders and transferring them over is really a pain in the ass.


----------



## J-M

Pablocrespo said:


> Where you expecting otherwise after only two years?



Well...no. But I am disappointed.


----------



## method1

Unfortunately ye olde disabled track bug is still present ;-(
Other than that so far the transition has been pretty painless, been using 11 most of today with no issues outside of some of the bugs carried over from 10.5.


----------



## mscp

Still cannot fathom why releasing new "toys (insert/sends proc/fx)" is far more important than fixing bugs?

Is there any logic behind it?


----------



## jamwerks

Phil81 said:


> Still cannot fathom why releasing new "toys (insert/sends proc/fx)" is far more important than fixing bugs?
> 
> Is there any logic behind it?


Undoubtedly because that one is difficult or impossible to fix (without maybe creating other problems).


----------



## romplin

J-M said:


> Well...no. But I am disappointed.



I feel the same... but to be fair, it's not a Cubase only problem. It's an Windows eco system problem and a big part of this is, that for some reason only Apple did a duplication of pixes on the same screen size, and in the Windows world we have to deal with 4k and odd factors. 

I'm so jealous of the 5k imac display but I don't want an imac otherwise.


----------



## mscp

jamwerks said:


> Undoubtedly because that one is difficult or impossible to fix (without maybe creating other problems).


Then why offer it as a feature? E.g: HiDPI.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

leonardo said:


> You have to hold cmd (Mac) or ctrl (Win) + up / down in order to move notes chromatically. The up / down keys alone are reserved for selecting staves.
> 
> You can change the display quantize settings in score settings and then save them as a staff preset in the lower left corner. Then just load the preset before editing.



The cmd + up doesn't work on Mac in the score editor. And even if it did, it doesn't make much sense that the command would be different in the key editor vs. the score editor to do the same thing.

Staff presets are nice - but you can't make them the default. You have to still change the preference for each stave. Not to mention Cubase's default interpretation is not particularly good.


----------



## jononotbono

method1 said:


> Unfortunately ye olde disabled track bug is still present ;-(
> Other than that so far the transition has been pretty painless, been using 11 most of today with no issues outside of some of the bugs carried over from 10.5.



That bug will always be there unless you build a brand new template unfortunately.


----------



## Allegro

jononotbono said:


> That bug will always be there unless you build a brand new template unfortunately.


Do you nean brand new in 11? I thought 9.5/10 had this bug and they fixed it in 10.5. Strange


----------



## RooneyTunes

I see many are frustrated they have to try to port over all their preferences to the new Cubase. If you set up a Profile in your previous Cubase install you can export this and import it into your new version of Cubase and all your preferences are ported over to your new Cubase. Hope this helps.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Crashed this morning opening a project I created in Cubase 11 last night. Had some trouble loading Pianoteq for some reason. Opened fine the second time. Have noticed some random crashing or endless beachball spinners.


----------



## Rob Elliott

RooneyTunes said:


> I see many are frustrated they have to try to port over all their preferences to the new Cubase. If you set up a Profile in your previous Cubase install you can export this and import it into your new version of Cubase and all your preferences are ported over to your new Cubase. Hope this helps.


Good to know. Just exported my current profile. Only 682KB? (SRF file) I periodically save my preferences folder and that is MUCH larger than this. Sound right?


----------



## method1

jononotbono said:


> That bug will always be there unless you build a brand new template unfortunately.



I have tried starting a small template from scratch, got the same advice for 10.5 and that unfortunately didn't work either 🤷‍♂️


----------



## leonardo

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The cmd + up doesn't work on Mac in the score editor. And even if it did, it doesn't make much sense that the command would be different in the key editor vs. the score editor to do the same thing.


Strange, I'm on Mac and in my Cubase 10.5 cmd + up / down does move the notes in the score editor - it does this since I first used Cubase in version 4. Maybe you have to assign this key command yourself... in the key commands dialogue you can find it in the nudge category. In the Cubase manual in the score editor section is written:

*Moving by using key commands*
Instead of dragging the note with the mouse, you can assign key commands for this:

The corresponding commands can be found in the Nudge category in the Key Commands dialog.
When moving notes to the left or right using key commands, the notes are moved in steps according to the Quantize value.
The keys assigned for up/down nudging transpose notes in semitone steps.

The fact that it is a different key command than in the key editor is due to the fact that the up and down keys are reserved for changing the staves... maybe one can change that also in the key command editor, I don't know.


----------



## jononotbono

method1 said:


> I have tried starting a small template from scratch, got the same advice for 10.5 and that unfortunately didn't work either 🤷‍♂️



Strange. I thought this bug had been ironed out. Did you cleanly install Cubase? As in, followed my steps in my previous posted whereby no previous Cubase settings were migrated automatically but renaming your previous Cubase prefs folder so when installing a new version of Cubase it couldn’t see any previous version installed?


----------



## RooneyTunes

Rob Elliott said:


> Good to know. Just exported my current profile. Only 682KB? (SRF file) I periodically save my preferences folder and that is MUCH larger than this. Sound right?


Sounds right! Hope this helps.


----------



## method1

jononotbono said:


> Strange. I thought this bug had been ironed out. Did you cleanly install Cubase? As in, followed my steps in my previous posted whereby no previous Cubase settings were migrated automatically but renaming your previous Cubase prefs folder so when installing a new version of Cubase it couldn’t see any previous version installed?



I have so many customisations that I was loathe to do that, but I should probably do the sensible thing and try a totally clean install


----------



## labornvain

stigc56 said:


> Well it seems that the Visibility Tab now is synced with the track selected in the project, I think that's new.
> EDITED: Well it's the same! The Visibility Tab IS synced with the Project but doesn't scroll to bring the selected in focus! With my 800 track template it's a lot of scrolling.


 Yeah this is pretty lame. What I usually do is click on the track adjacent to the one I have selected and that will scroll the visibility pane into place.


----------



## jononotbono

method1 said:


> I have so many customisations that I was loathe to do that, but I should probably do the sensible thing and try a totally clean install



It is time. End this torture... and go down a new path... full of new torture 😂


----------



## method1

jononotbono said:


> It is time. End this torture... and go down a new path... full of new torture 😂



In process... will report back!


----------



## stigc56

All my preferences were transferred to 11. No problem. Rock solid. Really nice improvements in the Key Editor. Tested also Logic 10.6 today, not really anything new, just bug fixes, so I stay with Cubase, just hope, that Steinberg would fix all the longstanding “bugs”, they seem to forget working on the “Scale Assistant”! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## steveo42

Dumb Question.. I downloaded all the Cubase 11 Pro files (Windows), like 20 of them, to my storage drive. I then closed the Download Assistant.
So, if I open up that directory and launch each *.exe file will I be given the opportunity to install the programs and more importantly the content (Samples/LARGE files) to a directory of my choosing? 

Also, what does Steinberg call the data files?
So the sample content, in other words all the large stuff?
I need to make sure those are stored on a different drive than my OS or storage drive.

Thank you!

P.S. I did read the thread but saw several different methods and was confused as to what worked best for me.


----------



## method1

jononotbono said:


> It is time. End this torture... and go down a new path... full of new torture 😂



OK! Clean install and as far as I can tell the disable bug HAS BEEN FIXED in 11.

I wish I knew what low-down dirty good for nothing preference was causing issues.
Now for the joyous task of reassembling all my LE/PLE and keyboard shortcuts!

Thanks for prompting me to do this @jononotbono !

Also I'm noticing Kontakt opens and instantiates much, much faster in 11 - it's worth the upgrade just for this!


----------



## Rob Elliott

method1 said:


> OK! Clean install and as far as I can tell the disable bug HAS BEEN FIXED in 11.
> 
> I wish I knew what low-down dirty good for nothing preference was causing issues.
> Now for the joyous task of reassembling all my LE/PLE and keyboard shortcuts!
> 
> Thanks for prompting me to do this @jononotbono !
> 
> Also I'm noticing Kontakt opens and instantiates much, much faster in 11 - it's worth the upgrade just for this!


I am not sure what 'files' those are in your preferences (previous) - but couldn't you just copy those over to C11? (save the defaults if the 'problem' was in one of those)


----------



## method1

Rob Elliott said:


> I am not sure what 'files' those are in your preferences (previous) - but couldn't you just copy those over to C11? (save the defaults if the 'problem' was in one of those)



At this point I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## jononotbono

method1 said:


> OK! Clean install and as far as I can tell the disable bug HAS BEEN FIXED in 11.
> 
> I wish I knew what low-down dirty good for nothing preference was causing issues.
> Now for the joyous task of reassembling all my LE/PLE and keyboard shortcuts!
> 
> Thanks for prompting me to do this @jononotbono !
> 
> Also I'm noticing Kontakt opens and instantiates much, much faster in 11 - it's worth the upgrade just for this!



Its why I posted how to do this. Been there too many times and it’s the only way. Honestly, I have so few problems with Cubase. When I see people complaining about a lot of problems, it’s because they haven’t done a clean install.

The only thing I copy from previous install are PLE, LE and Keycommands.Then I redo all prefs. When I open a project from a previous project, I will then save my colour preset as default so I don’t have to copy that xml file either.

Anyway, congrats on your latest steps into a better life 😂


----------



## Ivy_13

Sorry for the possible dumb questione but I was wonderinf how to get a cleant install: have you first uninstalled all the previous versions of Cubase you have?


----------



## PaulieDC

Ivy_13 said:


> Sorry for the possible dumb questione but I was wonderinf how to get a cleant install: have you first uninstalled all the previous versions of Cubase you have?


I've always installed the newest, then uninstalled the older. IDK, maybe it doesn't matter but it seems like the developers don't touch preference files and such when a newer version is detected. That is TOTAL speculation of course!


----------



## PaulieDC

OK, since it's the weekend I'm going to do something incredibly daring (better term would probably be stupid): I'm going to download and install the new Windows 10 20H2 update, reboot, then install Cubase 11 Pro. Not even going to see how 10.5 rolls after the Win10 update. Who's with me, for self-inflicted pain?

DISCLAIMER: THE AFORMENTION OP ASSUMES NO RESPONSIBILITY IN THE EVENT THAT AN INDIVIDUAL OR COMPANY ATTEMPTS THE SAME UPGRADE TASKS, AS OUTLINED ABOUT, WHEN THE PERSON OR COMPANY IS IN THE MIDDLE OF A MIDI DEVELOPMENT PROJECT, MORE SPECIFICALLY A PROJECT FOR INCOME.

One of those, you know, necessary instructions, like the one written on a foldable cardboard sunshade I used to use in my car: "Do not drive with sunshade in place". I wish I was kidding. Embarrassing.


----------



## YaniDee

steveo42 said:


> P.S. I did read the thread but saw several different methods and was confused as to what worked best for me.


Steinberg wants to install to default folders on the C: drive , but you can choose another location when installing. The Steinberg library manager also lets you move vstsound files, after they've been installed.

This might help.. 








Cubase 10 Content Storage


Hi; I’ve upgraded to Cubase 10 and I launch Steinberg Download Assistant. There I see Cubase Pro 10 and click on it. On the right I see 'Cubase Pro 10 - 10.0.5 Full and across to the right I see there’s a 21.09 GB Download. Above I see a default target folder on my system drive, but also to the...




www.steinberg.net


----------



## NYC Composer

anybody on Mac update? if so, how is CPU use compared to 10.5?


----------



## Sub3OneDay

YaniDee said:


> Steinberg wants to install to default folders on the C: drive , but you can choose another location when installing. The Steinberg library manager also lets you move vstsound files, after they've been installed.
> 
> This might help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubase 10 Content Storage
> 
> 
> Hi; I’ve upgraded to Cubase 10 and I launch Steinberg Download Assistant. There I see Cubase Pro 10 and click on it. On the right I see 'Cubase Pro 10 - 10.0.5 Full and across to the right I see there’s a 21.09 GB Download. Above I see a default target folder on my system drive, but also to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinberg.net


This is the bit that always makes me nervous. I never have the cubase libraries on my C drive and have used the library manager to move them.
I’m never sure that a new installer for a new update will take that previous version library location into account.


----------



## Ivy_13

PaulieDC said:


> I've always installed the newest, then uninstalled the older. IDK, maybe it doesn't matter but it seems like the developers don't touch preference files and such when a newer version is detected. That is TOTAL speculation of course!



Thank you for the info. Well, I will try, it seems.


----------



## vewilya

NYC Composer said:


> anybody on Mac update? if so, how is CPU use compared to 10.5?


Hey NYC Composer. The CPU strain is definitely a little less on C11 than on C10.5, at last on my system. But it is not that much. Maybe 10% - 15%, depending on the session, etc. With Cubase and Logic I am running everything internally with disabling/enabling tracks. Logic on my 2019 MacPro still uses about 60% to 75% percent less CPU! But I'd say Cubase 11 is well worth the upgrade price IMHO. The new stem exporting options are amazing... the updated sampler track is awesome to use as well... Lots of stuff to like... But as a Mac user I think my own thoughts are more evolving around Logic Pro vs Cubase to be honest. Not wanting to get into any DAW discussions here, there's great music being written on any of the big DAWs but just from a performance perspective on a Mac I think Logic would be the logical choice so to speak.


----------



## khollister

vewilya said:


> Hey NYC Composer. The CPU strain is definitely a little less on C11 than on C10.5, at last on my system. But it is not that much. Maybe 10% - 15%, depending on the session, etc. With Cubase and Logic I am running everything internally with disabling/enabling tracks. Logic on my 2019 MacPro still uses about 60% to 75% percent less CPU! But I'd say Cubase 11 is well worth the upgrade price IMHO. The new stem exporting options are amazing... the updated sampler track is awesome to use as well... Lots of stuff to like... But as a Mac user I think my own thoughts are more evolving around Logic Pro vs Cubase to be honest. Not wanting to get into any DAW discussions here, there's great music being written on any of the big DAWs but just from a performance perspective on a Mac I think Logic would be the logical choice so to speak.



Interesting - I'm on a 10 core iMac Pro and posted earlier that I though C11 was much better than 10.5. That turned out to be false when I went back and tried a couple test projects on 10.5 as well as 11. However, in playback of 3 test projects (relatively low track count of CPU intensive VI's), Cubase has consistently equaled or exceeded(!) Logic here. On the other hand, Logic seems significantly better on live (record armed) tracks - the same VI/patch where Cubase performs better in playback of multiple tracks of that patch. 

I'm left with 2 huge reasons to stay attached to Cubase - cross platform given the uncertainty with high end ARM Macs and Cubase Control room. The control room functionality has turned out to be a huge convenience in using Sonarworks. I can set up my monitors and 2 different headphones with correct Sonarworks corrections, switch between them easily and never have to worry about bouncing down and forgetting to disable Sonarworks on the output channel. I know I could achieve something similar with complicated bussing in Logic (or some environment trickery) but CR is so easy in Cubase.


----------



## barteredbride

Just a personal thing...but when I opened Cubase 11 for the first time, I was hoping the rounded corners on the UI would be gone.

Nooooo! Still there!! 

I know this doesn´t affect the sound and is a small thing, but it´s so inconsistent...

Example from the chord pads:







The corners are all different. Some have bigger corners than others.

Plus, some of the inner black lines are square, and some of the inner black lines is rounded.

Other buttons and tabs over the whole of Cubase are also a bit random.

Just square everything off Steinberg!  

It will look much cleaner


----------



## Harry

Any more feedback on the new content in 11, compared to 10.0? 150 euro for an upgrade seems really steep. Sane price to upgrade from 4-10. Hmm.


----------



## steveo42

YaniDee said:


> Steinberg wants to install to default folders on the C: drive , but you can choose another location when installing. The Steinberg library manager also lets you move vstsound files, after they've been installed.
> 
> This might help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubase 10 Content Storage
> 
> 
> Hi; I’ve upgraded to Cubase 10 and I launch Steinberg Download Assistant. There I see Cubase Pro 10 and click on it. On the right I see 'Cubase Pro 10 - 10.0.5 Full and across to the right I see there’s a 21.09 GB Download. Above I see a default target folder on my system drive, but also to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinberg.net



Thank you for the reply. The link is very helpful to me. I get it now !


----------



## Henu

Now here's a rather peculiar question.

Due to deciding to upgrade my computer next year, I'm _still_ running Win7 (Pro, 64bit) which I have been running since 2015 when I built this machine. At the time I didn't want to wait for 10 to come and being ironed out of the bugs so I decided to keep my old Win7 installation "for the time being".

Obviously, the time has already been that "time being" for some years already and I really should make the switch. But meanwhile, has anyone tried used Cubase 10.5 succesfully with Win7 and do you think Cubase 11 could work with Win7 or am I actually forced to wait to upgrade my whole machine before I can safely install 11?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Just updated, seems to be very seamless opened up a 10.5 project & just loaded & no issues so far so good!


----------



## pixel

barteredbride said:


> Just a personal thing...but when I opened Cubase 11 for the first time, I was hoping the rounded corners on the UI would be gone.
> 
> Nooooo! Still there!!
> 
> I know this doesn´t affect the sound and is a small thing, but it´s so inconsistent...
> 
> Example from the chord pads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corners are all different. Some have bigger corners than others.
> 
> Plus, some of the inner black lines are square, and some of the inner black lines is rounded.
> 
> Other buttons and tabs over the whole of Cubase are also a bit random.
> 
> Just square everything off Steinberg!
> 
> It will look much cleaner



Typical Cubase  I just saw video of C11 and realized that even icons are not aligned (horizontally/vertically). It's even more fan because right side is not rounded but when something is selected (like Inserts on the picture) then colour is still rounded.

Cubase GUI is my favourite and I don't really care about those details, yet it's interesting to see that graphic designers seems to not pay much attention to detail (it may be not their fault though)


----------



## Pietro

Update.

I was able to just replace all settings from 11 with those of 10.5 and it seems to work.

As for the new export, there are a few hiccups and a naming scheme bug (if you try to do channel batch and cycle markers your file name will not have channel name changed properly EDIT: that's a visual bug, names will be correct on rendered files).

So say, your project is large and you have groups for strings, woodwinds, brass. And folders for each. Each folder has it's group. You can render those, but if you only use a few global sends, that each of these tracks from the groups sends to (like 2 reverbs, that you use for each group) and want the send to be there in the rendering, then you need a little workaround.

So if you add a task to batch render these groups, Cubase basically soloes the first group, renders it and proceeds to the next one. If you solo a group, you should notice, your sends are not getting soloed.

A quick workaround is to send phantom signal from the group to the sends. Basically, send silence. And when soloing a group it will now solo sends as well.

A bit convoluted but works.

- Piotr


----------



## R. Soul

Pietro said:


> A quick workaround is to send phantom signal from the group to the sends. Basically, send silence. And when soloing a group it will now solo sends as well.
> 
> A bit convoluted but works.
> 
> - Piotr


So basically, if I have a drum group, where I have a room reverb send on the hihat and a hall reverb send on the snare, I then need to send the actual group to those reverbs (although with level all the way down), not just the audio channels. So because the sends are on the group, the sends are now solo'ed as well. Is that correct?


----------



## novaburst

Phil81 said:


> Still cannot fathom why releasing new "toys (insert/sends proc/fx)" is far more important than fixing bugs?



I am wondering if they removed the play button and said dont worry guys we will fix it in the next update would there be so many people updating, it does appear Cubase is a big thing even when there are so many broken things and bugs, and unfixed issues

Or are the bugs only related to certain system builds


----------



## Rob Elliott

W10 user here. Updated no problem. I didn't have any preferences problems being ported over from 10.5. Licensing all sorted by the time of my update this morning.

Export and midi editor improvements well worth the $99. New content is typical Steiny - meh. ASIO performance seems to be about the same for my system. Scaling on second 70" 4k works as advertised - excellent 'new real estate'. Haven't push until bleeding but no crashes on mid-size project / complexity (as I knock on my wooden forehead). 

For me, good job Steiny. Of course I still have 10.5 but see no reason why i couldn't start a new project on C11 (monday).


----------



## Pietro

R. Soul said:


> So basically, if I have a drum group, where I have a room reverb send on the hihat and a hall reverb send on the snare, I then need to send the actual group to those reverbs (although with level all the way down), not just the audio channels. So because the sends are on the group, the sends are now solo'ed as well. Is that correct?



Yup. If you solo a group and that's what you want as a stem, then it's what it's going to be.

- Piotr


----------



## Rob Elliott

Pietro said:


> Update.
> 
> I was able to just replace all settings from 11 with those of 10.5 and it seems to work.
> 
> As for the new export, there are a few hiccups and a naming scheme bug (if you try to do channel batch and cycle markers your file name will not have channel name changed properly EDIT: that's a visual bug, names will be correct on rendered files).
> 
> So say, your project is large and you have groups for strings, woodwinds, brass. And folders for each. Each folder has it's group. You can render those, but if you only use a few global sends, that each of these tracks from the groups sends to (like 2 reverbs, that you use for each group) and want the send to be there in the rendering, then you need a little workaround.
> 
> So if you add a task to batch render these groups, Cubase basically soloes the first group, renders it and proceeds to the next one. If you solo a group, you should notice, your sends are not getting soloed.
> 
> A quick workaround is to send phantom signal from the group to the sends. Basically, send silence. And when soloing a group it will now solo sends as well.
> 
> A bit convoluted but works.
> 
> - Piotr


yep - bug confirmed here - set up export with multiple stems/full mix and they all take the NAME of the *first *stem checked - BUT - all exported files are properly named.


----------



## Sub3OneDay

Lots of talk about the GUi it seems - I’ve never really had a problem with the finer points - rounded corners etc I hadn’t even noticed!
My big gripe with the gui is the left side bar - why have they made it so you can’t resize the window?! I use loads of nested folders and long track names and web I open the visibility window most of the track name is not readable - logical thing would be to drag it wider to see more but you can’t!! Very frustrating some times!


----------



## YaniDee

Henu said:


> do you think Cubase 11 could work with Win7 or am I actually forced to wait to upgrade my whole machine before I can safely install 11?


I have succesfully installed C11 on my Win7 machine. Its only a 594mb file. The install gives you an "outdated OS" error on W7. I installed it on a Win 10 laptop, and copied the folder into my Win7 Steinberg folder. Been using for two days now and have had no problems so far..except that theSupervision plugin causes a crash (some Win 10 users have reported that as well..). Everything else seems fine (the new plugs are in the C11 folder as vst3)

I had a 10.5 license that I activated the day C11 came out, and it got upgraded. The 10.5 installs on Win7 without a problem. After installing C11, you can use the download manager to add extras. I have discussed it in the Steinberg forum as well . I have not tried scaling and other stuff, cause I use a regular monitor. I have imported video, but not exported.

I was surprised/shocked, but hey, I'm an optimist, and determined..I've already created and saved a project on it. Maybe I shouldn't talk about this too much, because uncle Stiney might shut it down..but I had to share this with my fellow Win7 dinosaurs..


----------



## barteredbride

Sub3OneDay said:


> Lots of talk about the GUi it seems - I’ve never really had a problem with the finer points - rounded corners etc I hadn’t even noticed!



Yeah it´s probably just me noticing the random rounded corners thing! 

BUT! If they just got rid of ALL the rounded corners everywhere and just squared everything off, you´d be suprised how fresh and clean it would look.

Hey ho, I digress. Back to making music!


----------



## labornvain

Sub3OneDay said:


> Lots of talk about the GUi it seems - I’ve never really had a problem with the finer points - rounded corners etc I hadn’t even noticed!
> My big gripe with the gui is the left side bar - why have they made it so you can’t resize the window?! I use loads of nested folders and long track names and web I open the visibility window most of the track name is not readable - logical thing would be to drag it wider to see more but you can’t!! Very frustrating some times!


 To be clear, is this something new in 11 or do you not know that you can go in and change all of that in the set up menu.

Right click somewhere near the track name come and choose set up a think or something, and you can go in and make the track name space hold more characters.

You have to repeat this process for every kind of track. And once you've done it and set up your track display properties the way you want them, save it as a preset.

If you already knew all that then please accept my apologies.


----------



## labornvain

jononotbono said:


> Its why I posted how to do this. Been there too many times and it’s the only way. Honestly, I have so few problems with Cubase. When I see people complaining about a lot of problems, it’s because they haven’t done a clean install.
> 
> The only thing I copy from previous install are PLE, LE and Keycommands.Then I redo all prefs. When I open a project from a previous project, I will then save my colour preset as default so I don’t have to copy that xml file either.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your latest steps into a better life 😂


 What are PLE and LE, please?


----------



## Sub3OneDay

labornvain said:


> To be clear, is this something new in 11 or do you not know that you can go in and change all of that in the set up menu.
> 
> Right click somewhere near the track name come and choose set up a think or something, and you can go in and make the track name space hold more characters.
> 
> You have to repeat this process for every kind of track. And once you've done it and set up your track display properties the way you want them, save it as a preset.
> 
> If you already knew all that then please accept my apologies.



Sorry maybe I wasn’t clear - I want to widen The visibility inspector... this is not a new C11 thing but hoping they’ve added that functionality!


----------



## jononotbono

labornvain said:


> What are PLE and LE, please?



PLE Project Logical Editor
LE Logical Editor

LE Commands are used to control midi parameters and commands so you can use them for key commands to instantly make Cubase perform tasks for you that would take along time doing so manually. So you can set up an LE command to delete CC (Continuous Controller) Data like Modwheel data, Expression data, Vibrato data (usually CC21 or CC2 - which is also called Breath). You can set up buttons to delete Pitchbend, Aftertouch etc. Or you could set up buttons to show Controller lanes, Selecting specific data in ranges, such as downbeats or 3rd beats of every bar, or compressing data such as mod, expression or Vibrato. The list goes on. It's extremely powerful.

PLE Commands are like LE commands but they are used for project wide functions. Such as setting up a button to show specific track types, using exact nomenclature (like all your String Libraries), nudging audio or midi events by exact amounts, renaming tracks in bulk (prepending and appending track names), the list honestly goes on long as well.

Here's a video I made a while ago showing how to create LE commands and perhaps it will get you started with the wonderful world of improving your workflow by utilising the PLE and LE in Cubase...


----------



## jononotbono

method1 said:


> I wish I knew what low-down dirty good for nothing preference was causing issues.



Nobody ever knows. Not even Steinberg. It's just a really inconvenient Black magic that one must overcome... Usually on a yearly basis


----------



## labornvain

jononotbono said:


> PLE Project Logical Editor
> LE Logical Editor
> 
> LE Commands are used to control midi parameters and commands so you can use them for key commands to instantly make Cubase perform tasks for you that would take along time doing so manually. So you can set up an LE command to delete CC (Continuous Controller) Data like Modwheel data, Expression data, Vibrato data (usually CC21 or CC2 - which is also called Breath). You can set up buttons to delete Pitchbend, Aftertouch etc. Or you could set up buttons to show Controller lanes, Selecting specific data in ranges, such as downbeats or 3rd beats of every bar, or compressing data such as mod, expression or Vibrato. The list goes on. It's extremely powerful.
> 
> PLE Commands are like LE commands but they are used for project wide functions. Such as setting up a button to show specific track types, using exact nomenclature (like all your String Libraries), nudging audio or midi events by exact amounts, renaming tracks in bulk (prepending and appending track names), the list honestly goes on long as well.
> 
> Here's a video I made a while ago showing how to create LE commands and perhaps it will get you started with the wonderful world of improving your workflow by utilising the PLE and LE in Cubase...



Man, I'm sorry you had to type all that up. I'm quite familiar with both and use them extensively.

But I am glad you did because I learned quite a few tricks from your explanation that I hadn't thought of yet.

So thank you.


----------



## Henu

YaniDee said:


> I have succesfully installed C11 on my Win7 machine....



Man, that was great to hear- thanks a lot!


----------



## jononotbono

labornvain said:


> Man, I'm sorry you had to type all that up. I'm quite familiar with both and use them extensively.
> 
> But I am glad you did because I learned quite a few tricks from your explanation that I hadn't thought of yet.
> 
> So thank you.



Oh right. No worries! Well I had to assume you didn’t if you were asking that. Are you really disappointed they weren't special VI-C abbreviations for new highly expensive String libraries that you don’t need but would have bought anyway? 😂


----------



## bengoss

Anyone has unexpected crashes on Mac? When I switch from eq to channel strip it crashes immediately.


----------



## Bender-offender

bengoss said:


> Anyone has unexpected crashes on Mac? When I switch from eq to channel strip it crashes immediately.


Hey Ben,
I’m getting constant freezes which turn into force-quitting, but not sudden crashes. C11 will be working fine for a few hours and out of nowhere it just beachballs — and I’m talking about simple things like drawing in MIDI CC data, or extending a region, or selecting a different track. This same project in C10.0 goes all day without any issues.


----------



## bengoss

Bender-offender said:


> Hey Ben,
> I’m getting constant freezes which turn into force-quitting, but not sudden crashes. C11 will be working fine for a few hours and out of nowhere it just beachballs — and I’m talking about simple things like drawing in MIDI CC data, or extending a region, or selecting a different track. This same project in C10.0 goes all day without any issues.


Thanks
In my case it just crashes without warning. 
Totally unusable. I tried reinstalling, deleting some preferences but no luck.


----------



## Bender-offender

bengoss said:


> Thanks
> In my case it just crashes without warning.
> Totally unusable. I tried reinstalling, deleting some preferences but no luck.


Have you tried swapping out 3rd party plugins with Steinberg equivalents temporarily? To me, a sudden crash sounds like something like that. 

Are you using Sonarworks? I’ve found that to crash Nuendo on my 2nd computer constantly out of nowhere.


----------

